#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-14
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: i wonder what this is going to do to qt ..
<cyberanger> same here
<chibihogoshino> community maybe
<chibihogoshino> its open source so that cant really change
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> eh vychune
<vychune> what were you guys talking about?
<chibihogoshino> nokia and ms
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/oh-nokia-we-loved-you-so :-(
<vychune> lol
<vychune> thats messed up
<chibihogoshino> the ceo of nokia was working at ms
<chibihogoshino> i think he is the ceo
<vychune> smh]
<vychune> Money chanes people
<chibihogoshino> i think it was planed
<cyberanger> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20110116
<cyberanger> explaining the css-decryption source code to the mpaa
<vychune> hmm
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> there's just something in that that appeals to me
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> I don't think it's the thumb or wrist
<cyberanger> of course I've been reading source code all day it seems, but I think it's one of the four fingers, just which one
<vychune> ok stop it
<cyberanger> ;-)
<vychune> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPUgZlN6cdA&feature=fvw
<chibihogoshino> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152242
<wrst> nice chibihogoshino
<wrst> 1TB laptop!
<chibihogoshino> yepp
<chibihogoshino> it would be nice
<chibihogoshino> i could stick two in here
<chibihogoshino> i would have 5 min of battery too
<cyberanger> unfortunately the price hasn't dropped
<cyberanger> I looked at it back in December, portable ubuntu mirror (still my current plan too)
<chibihogoshino> hard drives ?
<cyberanger> yeah, a 2.5' 1tb hdd drive
<cyberanger> an atheros wifi card
<cyberanger> and a usb ethernet nic
<cyberanger> it'd be a nice upgrade for my laptop
<cyberanger> portable router-server combo
<cyberanger> great for an installfest
<cyberanger> right now I'm only mirroring hardy and lucid
<cyberanger> and that's 120GB right there
<cyberanger> the full mirror is 320GB or so
<cyberanger> and expanding
<chibihogoshino> damn
<cyberanger> the cd's are fairly consistant at 64GB
<cyberanger> so  yeah, it'd be the perfect #swissknife-router testing kit
<cyberanger> and when I'm done, host an nstallfest of it at a linux conf
<chibihogoshino> that would be cool
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: have you heard about UBB?
<chibihogoshino> no
<cyberanger> User Based Billing?
<chibihogoshino> for who
<cyberanger> http://www.security-camera-warehouse.com/blog/1300/from-the-guys-behind-canadiandownload-com-dont-stop-now
<cyberanger> well, for everyon in Canada, getting the short end of the stick by their isp
<cyberanger> and their isp's isp
<cyberanger> one more reason I like this, is if stopping UBB fails, there's at least a backup mechnisim for getting around the caps
<chibihogoshino> ahh. reading subtitles and articles is hard
<cyberanger> basically, it's a license to get your wallet screwed
<chibihogoshino> thats not good
<cyberanger> well, think of if you just had a mirror on your laptop, and rsync'd the changes between other mirrors
<cyberanger> to circumvent the cap
<cyberanger> which is what'd have to happen
<cyberanger> which is another reason large storage drives are good
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> so we couldnt download allot ?
<cyberanger> (canada is an issue in pricing, africa and australia is one of technology)
<cyberanger> 25GB a month
<chibihogoshino> wow .. thats nothing
<cyberanger> and after that, 2 dollars a GB (that's 1.80 Dollars of pure profit for the major isp who's collecting it)
<chibihogoshino> nice
<cyberanger> some areas that's bigger or smaller, I think that's avg.
<cyberanger> no, not nice, a ripoff
<chibihogoshino> everyone should just cancel their service and that would let them know how they feel
<cyberanger> let's cancel the internet :-( not really an option
<cyberanger> also, keep in mind some background reasons here
<cyberanger> if we can's stream netflix and hulu, we're gonna pay charter for cbs and hbo
<cyberanger> if we can't listen to pandora, we listen to the radio
<cyberanger> it's not 1.80 dollars per gig they're trying to protect
<cyberanger> it's their even more lucritave cable agreements
<cyberanger> and advertising revenue
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<cyberanger> and at least it's easier to boycott the providers than boycotting china
<cyberanger> "they even make the free tibet stickers"
<chibihogoshino> i had one of those
<chibihogoshino> the sites that need open bandwidth should all get together and say fuck you and start their own service
 * cyberanger is working on just that
<vychune> HAHAHAH
<cyberanger> while I'm on it, I'm giving the MPAA the finger too http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20110116
<chibihogoshino> haha,  vychune ?
<vychune> yeah that was funny to me
<chibihogoshino> i like how sony is goin after people for cracking the ps3 ..
<chibihogoshino> they said who ever posts the key is going to get sued and the ceo re tweeted it
<cyberanger> ouch
 * cyberanger is glad for anonmyous methods
<cyberanger> pastebin it from microsoft's wifi, watch hilarity insue
<vychune> ikr
 * cyberanger assumes that's "I know, really"
<vychune> i know right
<chibihogoshino> こにちわ
<chibihogoshino> what does that look like ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: my UTF-8 support letting my down again
<vychune> japanese
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: text irc ?
<linuxman410> no wander you can not get people to try ubuntu you go into ubuntu channel and get a bunch of smart buts
<chibihogoshino> linuxman410: when you get asked the same thing 50 times a day it gets old
<linuxman410> i ask it one time
<chibihogoshino> you have a problem ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: huh
<linuxman410> has anyone installed linux on NetTop eBox-4300 that is what i ask and got a bunch of smart alliact answers
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> then ask it again
<cyberanger> linuxman410: there is points for trying first, but yeah lousy
<cyberanger> that's why I'd like our loco to offer help too
<cyberanger> since that mess is hard to fight
<linuxman410> i told smarty pants by and i did not need him
<chibihogoshino> Linux has also been adopted by some nettop manufacturers as it costs little to no money to install and supports a wide range of CPU architectures. Google's Android Linux distribution is another option. Although Google's Android was originally announced for smartphones, it has also taken a seat in the nettop market.
<chibihogoshino> it seams like something a forum would be better asked in
<linuxman410> well at least the people of linuxmint treat you like a person and so do the ones at crunchbang
<chibihogoshino> did you say stop being a dick ?
<vychune> hmm
<vychune> why would he say that lol
<cyberanger> vychune: sometimes it works :-(
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah, and the loco's too
<chibihogoshino> vychune: people were not being so nice ...
<cyberanger> #ubuntu seems to be a trolling target now, unfortunately
<vychune> oooooooh
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what about here?
<cyberanger> ;-)
<linuxman410> this is the only ubuntu room where i get treated like a person
<chibihogoshino> try #anime or #linuxoutlaws
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> what
<vychune> that akward moment we had in #anime
<chibihogoshino> what one ?
<vychune> the first one
<chibihogoshino> sorry, i forget what it was about
<chibihogoshino> or i cant remember right now
<cyberanger> wait, there was more than one awkard moment, usually one's enought
<vychune> yeah whats the other one?
<chibihogoshino> was it awkward tho ?
<linuxman410> back in a minute going down stairs
<vychune> you said something, then i was "um hey"
<chibihogoshino> what did we talk about ? or was it even we ?
<chibihogoshino> animes ?
<vychune> then you were like "oh uh hey vychune"
<vychune> hold on
<vychune> chibihogoshino> um
<vychune> <chibihogoshino> uh
<vychune> <chibihogoshino> eh
<vychune> <vychune> hey fancy meeting you here
<chibihogoshino> oh the person before than said they like bleach
<chibihogoshino> i was all like .. uhhhh yeah
<chibihogoshino> and they rejected everything i suggested they watch
<cyberanger> ok fellas, this is a really bad inside joke, I don't get it
<chibihogoshino> :-)
<chibihogoshino> animes
<techMiles> cyberanger: hey there
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20110213
<cyberanger> hey techMiles
<techMiles> this chatper was about data acquisition
<techMiles> this weeks' chapter in DF*
<cyberanger> intresting
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> static, live, and network acquisitions/tools
<techMiles> yeah. :D
<techMiles> the forensics channels here are damn quiet. :P
<linuxman410> not all channels are quiet
<techMiles> the forensics channels are.
<linuxman410> ubuntu takes forever to boot from cd
<cyberanger> oh, network acquisiton, that's real fun
<cyberanger> techMiles: unfortunate
<techMiles> it is indeed, cyberanger.
<cyberanger> but yeah, so quiet you can hear a ping drop
<techMiles> ahaha.
<techMiles> I like that.
<techMiles> that's going in my fav quotes
<techMiles> if I may, cyberanger ?
<linuxman410> cyberanger how long does it usually take 10.10 to boot on a 1.6
<cyberanger> techMiles: sure, I've worn it dead anyhow
<cyberanger> linuxman410: 1.6 what?
<cyberanger> GHZ?
<cyberanger> processor?
<linuxman410> processor
<cyberanger> 1.6 Ghz, hrm, and how much ram
<linuxman410> 2 gig
<cyberanger> all stock, depends on hardware some, but I'd think 1-2 minutes
<linuxman410> i started booting it 5 minutes ago and its still trying to boot
<cyberanger> hrm, I've got one machine that does something like that, failing power supply
<cyberanger> also another machine is under specs
<linuxman410> this is a atom 1.6
<cyberanger> linuxman410: any images on screen
<linuxman410> yeahn ubuntu with  the little dot going across the bottom of it
<cyberanger> my machine with a bad power supply is 2.0Ghz, 1GB ram, the other is 900mhz single core, with 256 ram I think
<cyberanger> might be doing a check, perhaps an ext filesystem check and repair
<linuxman410> i hit reset button to try it again
<cyberanger> linuxman410: careful, I wonder on the underlying reason
<cyberanger> (those numbers are a little guesswork, since all my systems are custom somehow, either with fde or stripped down and turned into a router, or fde and openbox instead of gnome)
<cyberanger> but >5 minutes != reasonable boot time
<linuxman410> i am going to use the alterative cd
<cyberanger> cool
<cyberanger> that's what I do
<linuxman410> 'guess i got to stay out of ubuntu room for a while
<vychune> lol
<vychune> gtg folks
<cyberanger> linuxman410: never a bad idea, if you can help it
<techMiles> cyberanger: I'm running into a small issue.
<techMiles> we had to take an image file provided for us with the book, and restore it to a device, preferably a small-ish flashdrive.
<techMiles> I did so, and ran a hash on both the image file and the device to which the image file was restored, but they do NOT match..
<techMiles> while this isn't required for the project in this chapter, I figured it'd be good to get into the habit.
<linuxman410> cyberanger what is never a bad ideal
<techMiles> don't they need to match?
<techMiles> Meh. Will inquire with the prof about it later
<linuxman410> cyberanger you still here
<cyberanger> linuxman410: staying out of #ubuntu
<cyberanger> techMiles: hrm, uh, let me think on that
<cyberanger> restoring files for forensics seems like an oxymoron
<techMiles> well, I think the idea is that if you capture an image, you can restore it to another of your own (clean) drives for analysis if you don't have the space on the system itself to keep it? I'm not entirely sure.
<techMiles> it doesn't really explain the logical application of -that-.
<linuxman410> i may  go back later it was probably a youngster i was probably using linux while he was in his diaper
<techMiles> HAHHHH
<techMiles> just used FTK to do my work for me.
<techMiles> however, will have to nix the exporting of all the deleted files. Too large to submit.
<techMiles> for courseowkr
<wrst> Good morning tennessee
<orias> o/
<Svpernova09> >.>
<wrst> cyberanger: i hate to be a pain, but our staus could stand to be changed :)
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting March 3rd at 8 PM EDT/7 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<techMiles> hey wrst
<wrst> hey techMiles
<wrst> what's up?
<techMiles> lol. I was about to ask you the same thing.
<techMiles> Not much.
<techMiles> just got up a bit ago.. around 12:30.
<wrst> monday monday monday techMiles
<techMiles> have eaten, and am chilling before hitting homework
<wrst> oh the life techMiles
<techMiles> maybe not THE life, but MY life.
<techMiles> I'm having a career path crisis again. sorta.
<wrst> ha ha well if you can get up at noon that's good in my book
<techMiles> at first, I wanted to do networking stuff, then networking and security, then/now kinda wanna do security and forensics.
<techMiles> and now I'm considering adding webdesign somewhere in the mix. or maybe just webdesign.
<pace_t_zulu> all of those could overlap
<pace_t_zulu> i'd imagine web design would be the lowest stress job
<techMiles> pace_t_zulu: eh, maybe. lol.
<pace_t_zulu> ^ unsolicited opinion
<techMiles> it kinda depends.
<wrst> techMiles, low stress is great
<techMiles> I'd think the security stuff would be. Because, you'll be guaranteed to have a boss that knows what the heck is up when it comes to reprimanding you.
<techMiles> SO chances are, if you know what you're doing, and follow policy, you'll be fine.
<techMiles> with webdesign, you've got people who have no idea working over you, and telling you what needs doing.
<pace_t_zulu> techMiles: i wouldn't assume the boss is guaranteed to know what the heck is up...
<techMiles> and ridiculous deadlines so you have to scrape stuff together to make them in time. and then a hundred problems on day1.
<techMiles> True, but I'd think it more likely than most of the others.
<techMiles> just because it is a bit more of a delicate field. 'can I do this, am I alllowed to do that. Have to follow policy to-the-letter if I do this'. You'd need a supervisor who can help/control all of that.
<techMiles> okay so maybe that ought to be 'you SHOULD have a supervisor...'
<techMiles> wrst: what do you think? I want as much input as i can handle on this.. :D
<techMiles> and pace_t_zulu that is a good point. Why do you think that webdesign would be the lowest stress?
<techMiles> just because it isn't handling sensitive data?
<wrst> techMiles: i really have no opinion i'm not in the IT field
<pace_t_zulu> techMiles: i'd imagine anything involving security would elevate the stress level
<techMiles> Yeah.
<pace_t_zulu> techMiles: so i suppose designing a website that *needs* to be secure could have elevated stress levels as well
<pace_t_zulu> techMiles: also with generic networking ... network availability is a big deal and a 24/7 kind of problem... i could see that creating stressful moments
<techMiles> indeed
<techMiles> yeah.
<pace_t_zulu> techMiles: web design can always overlap with those two fields though... depending upon what level you are involved at
<techMiles> Yeah.
<techMiles> I suppose the place to start with it is finding where i wanna begin.
<techMiles> a triple-quadruple major doesn't sound fun.
<techMiles> or feasible.
<pace_t_zulu> techMiles: what majors are you considering?
<techMiles> heh. all of the listed above.
<techMiles> if I do networking,  I'll do networking coupled w/ security.
<techMiles> I've pondered doing networking and security, coupled w/ digital forensics
<pace_t_zulu> are those majors?
<techMiles> some are majors, and some are majors w/ a secondary focus.
<chibihogoshino> linuxout laws is live
<chibihogoshino> ‎ http://live.linuxoutlaws.com:8216/live
<cyberanger> wrst: whoops, How'd I overlook that
<wrst> ahh much better cyberanger :)
<wrst> thanks!
<techMiles> cyberanger: do you have any thoughts on the above from me?
<cyberanger> wrst: not my work
<cyberanger> wrst: thank pace_t_zulu, we caught it before me
<wrst> ahh ok thanks pace_t_zulu :)
<cyberanger> techMiles: probally, but I'd have to read my logs a bit first
<techMiles> lol. No worries
<cyberanger> techMiles: why choose
<cyberanger> they overlap
<techMiles> well, if nothing else I have to choose a starting point.
<cyberanger> I'd leave web design out, that seems to be one that is more stress
<cyberanger> customers leaning over you, watching you work, annoys me a bit more than others
<cyberanger> networking and security really overlap in terms of where you get hired, and if you have a security issue (possible) forensics overlaps
<techMiles> and a lot of it, even without that, is so subjective... what you see for a design may not be what they like.
<cyberanger> and that's the order I'd do it
<techMiles> yeah. I knew network and security overlapped.
<techMiles> Alright.
<cyberanger> networking security and forensics
<cyberanger> however, I'd tweak it a little, stick A+ and Linux+ before network+ and security+ (and the forensics cert of your choice)
<techMiles> cool. I'll note that, and probably ask a professor or two of mine for more info to see what he/she'd recommend.
<techMiles> Why A+ and Linux+ first?
<cyberanger> A+ is a backbone cert, everything else builds on it
<techMiles> ahh.
<cyberanger> Linux+ becuase that's one you've probally got a headstart on (this is a linux channel, right? ;-))
<cyberanger> and it's also one alot of people (understandably) overlook
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> and can help with a sysadmin job if they run any sort've a linux server.
<cyberanger> but your looking at forensics too, and linux is big in servers and the embedded market, and cellphones too now
<cyberanger> and that could help you for the mac and *nix tasks for forensics
<cyberanger> exactly, all help further down, but if things change, for whatever reason, you still have a core that you can use
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> because things may change drastically, but the basic linux will more than likely stay, and basic a+.
<techMiles> networking is going to change a fair bit, how it's done, etc, with IPv6
<techMiles> but the base will still be good
<cyberanger> well, they all change at points
<cyberanger> but companies don't change overnight either
<cyberanger> so you'll want it to stand up long enough to get in, and learn on the job too
<cyberanger> and idk, you may want some MSCE certs (I've tried to avoid them, due to the disclaimer http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20000213 )
<techMiles> yeah. that won't be difficult, with an arsenal of a+, linux+ and net+, and then if I add sec+ I wo't have a problem finding a job, so long as I'm willing to move for it.
<techMiles> I'd like to find courses geared around getting the certs, though.
<techMiles> I do a lot better with structured courses.
<cyberanger> I'd think that's how your college is setup, mine was that way
<cyberanger> but idk, I think you've got a list for your advisor now
<techMiles> yeah. and eh, it really isn't. They'd -like- it to be that way.
<cyberanger> there's a point where your too close
<cyberanger> and that might be what they mean
<cyberanger> we leave some holes out, but it's enough to spend 5 more hours and pass
<cyberanger> gotta run, should be back in an hour
<Xpistos> is the boot screen for 11.04 better than 10.10. Cause 10.10 is bad
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: looks like its better... i wouldn't say it's very good though
 * wrst doesn't really mind the boot screen too much
<Xpistos> its yucky
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-15
<vychune> how you doing
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/twitter-user-tricks-sony-into-rebroadcasting-secret-ps3-code.ars
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> check out how many people are tweeting now ..
<chibihogoshino> https://search.twitter.com/search?q=46+dc+ea
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/libreoffice-33-release-brings-new-features?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+linuxjournalcom+%28Linux+Journal+-+The+Original+Magazine+of+the+Linux+Community%29
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/libreoffice-33-release-brings-new-features?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed
<cyberanger> whoops, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/libreoffice-33-release-brings-new-features trying to get just the bare link
<cyberanger> it's interesting though, makes me think that switch is making more sense now
<chibihogoshino> switch ?
<cyberanger> apparently ubuntu switched to libreoffice in natty
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> i wonder if its any different than open office
<cyberanger> that link suggest yes
<chibihogoshino> im downloading it
<chibihogoshino> i dont like the "installer"
<chibihogoshino> this
<chibihogoshino> is
<chibihogoshino> a
<chibihogoshino> pain
<chibihogoshino> in
<chibihogoshino> my
<chibihogoshino> future
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: ugh, what's the issue
<chibihogoshino> manual install of 50 separate packages out of order
<cyberanger> ouch
<cyberanger> why are you doing a manual install?
<chibihogoshino> no install script
<chibihogoshino> the tar file is just a bunch of deb files
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. ok, what ever. iv stupid
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: hrm
<cyberanger> that's not ideal
<chibihogoshino> eh ?
<cyberanger> can you not use the rep for it
<chibihogoshino> i didnt see one
<cyberanger> instead of a tarball of deb's
<chibihogoshino> dpkg -i *.deb i dont know why i didnt think about that
<cyberanger> lol, did that work?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> well, that's good
<cyberanger> shame it's that manual
<cyberanger> that's never ideal
<chibihogoshino> i dont know why they didnt have a script or something
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> hey cyberanger had the ol internet to go down over night
<cyberanger> 6 hours downtime
<cyberanger> and you autojoin but don't autoauth
<cyberanger> kinda defeats the purpose of a cloak, don't you think?
<cyberanger> anyhow, glad it's up, and just in time for the morning routine ;-)
<cyberanger> is it just me or are these numbers flawed?
<cyberanger> 02/14/2011 11:48 PM 0.0MB 0.0MB 0.3MB 12:50 AM
<cyberanger> wrst:
<cyberanger> oh, probably should have included the ledgend
<cyberanger> Session Start Time  MB Uploaded MB Downloaded Total MB Session End Time
<cyberanger> 02/14/2011 11:48 PM 0.0MB 0.0MB 0.3MB 12:50 AM
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yes
<cyberanger> were was just here moments ago
<linuxman410> who
<linuxman410> u mean wrst
<cyberanger> whoops, yeah, wrst was just here moments ago
<cyberanger> lousy spell check saw something wrong with 'wrst'
<linuxman410> cyberanger i was going to tell wrst where he could get a good deal on a netbook
<linuxman410> cyberanger i put up my eeepc 701 on ebay for one day starting at 99 cents whatever it goes for it goes for it had to had power cord repair and battery does not hold as much charge as it use too but it runs fine
<cyberanger> wrst: linuxman410 has a good netbook deal for you, you around still?
<cyberanger> and that's interchangable with a 700, like mine
<linuxman410> it has a 4gb sssd
<linuxman410> i put peppermint os on it and it still has 2 gigs left
<linuxman410> the wireless and everything works on it
<linuxman410> i will be back have to take child to school
<linuxman410> cyberanger i f wrst shows up tell him i will be right back
<linuxman410> if
<cyberanger> linuxman410: ok
<linuxman410> cyberanger will give him link when i come back
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<cyberanger> not yet
<linuxman410> cyberanger it is still at 99 cents it has the asus foam case and power cord
<linuxman410> cyberanger u doing ok
<linuxman410> wrst holler at me when u get here
<cyberanger> linuxman410: reasonably well
<linuxman410> that is good figured i would ask
<linuxman410> xpistos how are ya
<Xpistos> I've been better
<Xpistos> My grandmother died on sunday
<linuxman410> sorry to hear that
<Xpistos> she was old. what can you do
<linuxman410> i lost my granmother in 2000 she was 88 years old
<Xpistos> Yeah, audrey was in her 80's but no one is sure how old
<linuxman410> wrst u here yet
<cyberanger>  suprised he's not
<chibihogoshino> some one hit me in the head
<linuxman410> chibihogoshino i was trying to tell him about a asus eeepc 701 i have up in a one day auction i started it at 99 cents it is running pepermint ice os and still has 2gb of the 4gbssd left
<chibihogoshino> cool
<chibihogoshino> i still need a bat to the head tho..
<Xpistos> wow where is that auction
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-EEEPC-701-NETBOOK-/110649479462?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item19c3391126#ht_500wt_1156    here is link for anyone interested
<linuxman410> xpistos there is link
<vychune> DAMNIT my ebay account just has to be crap right now
 * cyberanger picks up a mallet and hits chibihogoshino square on the head
<cyberanger> sorry, all out of bats
<chibihogoshino> :-)
<chibihogoshino> i hate not knowing how to code..
<vychune> lol
<vychune> guys i got a gdebi that wont end what process do i kill
<chibihogoshino> kill it with fire
<vychune> -_-
<cyberanger> ps -A
<cyberanger> that'll give you a list, look for gdebi
<chibihogoshino> killall -9 gdebi ?
<vychune> thanks cyber
<cyberanger> you'll need sudo to kill it
<vychune> ok
<vychune> whats the command? (i have a feeling thats a dumb question lol)
<vychune> got it
<chibihogoshino> hahaha aaa hahaha
<chibihogoshino> http://idle.slashdot.org/story/11/02/15/1349242/Glen-Beck-Warns-Viewers-Not-To-Use-Google
<vychune> smh
<linuxman410> wrst fixing to go to work u here yet
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<cyberanger> linuxman410: if not, you want me to point him at your auction
<cyberanger> if I see him, I'll give him a prod
<linuxman410> yeah if he shows up point him that ay
 * cyberanger preps his cattle prod and waits for wrst >:-)
 * cyberanger must have worn that joke out
<techMiles> cyberanger: -A? I usually us ps aux | grep proc
<techMiles> is there a bad thing about ps aux | grep ?
<cyberanger> no, not that I'm aware of
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<cyberanger> unless the process isn't that logically named
<cyberanger> say a child process
<cyberanger> hey xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> heya cyberanger
<xTEMPLARx> how's life
<vychune> hey man sup
<xTEMPLARx> vychune :D
<Xpistos> hey is there a way that I can tell firefox to use an ssh tunnel without having to change the connection info under the network tab?
<Xpistos> like maybe an add on or something?
<vychune> search it
<vychune> and wth is an ssh tunnel
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I use foxyproxy
<Xpistos> i don't think that works in 4
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: not bad
<cyberanger> Xpistos: should, lemme see
<Xpistos> it doesn't work in b11
<cyberanger> I'll have to find out why, my bet is it does, but the version number hasn't been pushed
<cyberanger> eric is great about that sorta thing
<cyberanger> proxy tools are abundant though, there are others but the beta bit makes me wonder
<Xpistos> I will just ff3 for now until it is update
<Xpistos> but yeah it works
<Xpistos> there is stuff I don't want going through the work proxy so I pull up my ssh tunnel and bang there we go
<cyberanger> Xpistos: 4.0b9
<Xpistos> I am on 4.0b11
<Dan9186> Xpistos: the solution is to go with chrome and use proxy switchy
<cyberanger> it's likely the two newer betas are after that release
<Xpistos> I was flirting with changing cause speed dial is kick ass in ff
<Dan9186> probably not ideal if you're wanting to keep firefox though :P
<Xpistos> nah, I am just going to go back to chrome the problems are few and far between
 * cyberanger hates hearing that
<cyberanger> Dan9186: btw, proxy switchy is also in firefox
<Dan9186> ooo good to know
<Dan9186> i like proxy switchy
<vychune> hey dan
<Dan9186> is just convenient
<vychune> didnt know you come here
<vychune> lol
<Dan9186> i'm in here all the time
<Svpernova09> Chrome is dirty
<cyberanger> Xpistos: you can use foxyproxy in 4.0b11
<Dan9186> take your socialist IE/FF propoganda elsewhere :P
<Xpistos> nope
<Xpistos> can't
<cyberanger> that is the issue, a version bump is needed to make it install
<cyberanger> if you don't override the version check
<cyberanger> or tweak the binary
<Xpistos> that is too high foluting for me
<cyberanger> there's no changes in firefox that'd break it, it's just the b10 and b11 is too new
<cyberanger> in comparison
<Svpernova09> Dan9186: my only issue with Chrome is the varrying search results. in my day job I have to minimize that
<Xpistos> well firefox says it dowsnt work and it is incopatible
<cyberanger> it's incompatable cause firefox addons are programmed with min and max versions, that's all
<cyberanger> the version checker is seeing firefox is too new
<cyberanger> despite the fact it's really fine
<Dan9186> Svpernova09: you can't possibly need that much hair care products, you're not balding
<Svpernova09> lol
<cyberanger> Xpistos: about:config value 'extensions.checkCompatibility'
<cyberanger> flip that to false and then it will work
<vychune> is that safe?
<cyberanger> for a development build, yes
<cyberanger> it's commonly done as developers for addons can't keep up with the dev builds of firefox
<cyberanger> now if an app has genuine issues, that's another issue, but I know foxyproxy is safe
<cyberanger> and once you install, you can flip that right back
<vychune> oh ok
 * cyberanger is a little more than a foxyproxy fan, also debug, and have been active in the patterns sub-forum, I've gone a bit far into it
<Xpistos> I don;'t have that extentions.check***
<cyberanger> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Extensions.checkCompatibility
<cyberanger> forgot, last time I needed it it was there, but since changed to extensions.checkCompatibility.<version>
<cyberanger> this case extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0b
<cyberanger> and you have to create it
<cyberanger> and set it as false
<cyberanger> it doesn't exist by default (since only developers and testers commonly need it)
<cyberanger> (and your using a beta version, therefor, your a tester ;-))
<vychune> QUESTION: the hosting service i use doesnt do email with free hosting can another service provide email?
<cyberanger> short answer, yes
<vychune> ok
<vychune> how?
<cyberanger> http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/group/index.html
<cyberanger> that gets real into it, running low on time atm, gotta run in a bit, but if you like gmail, that'll help
<vychune> thanks
<Xpistos> cyberanger: hey do you know why userstyles are woking in chrome anymore?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you got disconnected last night :P
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  I noticed.  :)
<wrst> yeah i had a connection issue of some type last night
<xTEMPLARx> happens to the best of us
<xTEMPLARx> :)
 * cyberanger pokes wrst with a cattle prod
<wrst> yeah gone a long time about 40 days without a drop of connection
<wrst> ouch cyberanger
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I can't recall what userstyles were, honestly
<cyberanger> wrst: only 40 days ;-)
<Xpistos> OI got it working
<Xpistos> HOLY SHIT WRST IS HERE NOW!
<cyberanger> wrst: btw linuxman410 was looking for you
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> wrst: http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-EEEPC-701-NETBOOK-/110649479462?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item19c3391126#ht_500wt_1156
<wrst> cyberanger: 40 and going the uptime is still going that was just the network :)
<wrst> cyberanger: what have i done ? :)
<wrst> ahh netbook for sale
<xTEMPLARx> who's is that, cyber?
<xTEMPLARx> or is it just some random ebay find
<xTEMPLARx> that happens to be in talbott, TN
<wrst> and use linuxmans ebay user name also xTEMPLARx? :)
<xTEMPLARx> that's why i asked who's it was :P
<xTEMPLARx> in case someone here knew
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> my poor little EEE is running 10.10 netbook edition
<xTEMPLARx> was gonna sell it but I figure it'll make a good workbench lappy
<vychune> ILL TAKE IT!!!!
<wrst> i have never used an EEE before
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: linuxman410
<cyberanger> I'm using a 2g surf myself
<xTEMPLARx> I'm using the H1000 or whatever its called... no webcam or bluetooth, but its got 2g of ram and I think a 60g hd  dual boot winxp and ubuntu 10.10 NB
<vychune> yall i have google apps already and i cant get in :(
<chibihogoshino> vychune: what ?
<vychune> my domain chestpaint.com was already registered
<vychune> and google cant get my logon info
<vychune> i even call
<vychune> *called
<chibihogoshino> what did they sya ?
<vychune> nothing i need a support pin
<vychune> WHICH IS IN MY ACCOUNT
<chibihogoshino> cant you reset your password ?
<vychune> dont know my username
<chibihogoshino> is it linked to your gmail account ?
<vychune> supposedly
<chibihogoshino> did you get a confirmation email ?
<vychune> cant find it
<chibihogoshino> do you use the web mail or pop ?
<vychune> web
<chibihogoshino> did you do a search ?
<vychune> yep
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> are you shur you put in the right email ?
<vychune> yep
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/the-london-stock-exchange-moves-to-novell-linux/8285
<chibihogoshino> check the deleted, junk stuff ?
<vychune> yep
<chibihogoshino> i think you can undelete things with gmail
<vychune> found it
<chibihogoshino> sweet
<chibihogoshino> where did it go
<vychune> a way in not the email lol
<chibihogoshino> ok
<vychune> they said they are sending an email but it taking too long
<chibihogoshino> why does it take long ?
<chibihogoshino> its google to google
<chibihogoshino> anyone know how to remove text from a string ?
<chibihogoshino> n/m i figured it out
<chibihogoshino> oh nooo
<chibihogoshino> i didnt notice tho ..
<vychune> DAMN!
<chibihogoshino> http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2011/02/15/acta.html
<xTEMPLARx_> whee netsplit!
<xTEMPLARx_> 11 minutes ago
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx  :)
<Svpernova09> Ubuntu wiki is going CC
<Juzzy> cc?
<Juzzy> credit cards?
<Juzzy> carbon copy?
<Juzzy> closed content?
<Juzzy> copyrighted content?
 * Juzzy gives up
<wrst_> Svpernova09: you got the email also :)
<Svpernova09> Creative Commons
<chibihogoshino> so how does this effect me ?
<Svpernova09> If you're anti-creative commons, and you've contributed something to the ubuntu wiki at some point, they'll likely have you revert your changes.
<Svpernova09> It's actually "freeing" the wiki
<Svpernova09> To where canonical no longer "owns" the content.
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: how hard would it to have a mesh network sit on top of a wired one ?
<chibihogoshino> every point will have a wireless node but favor the wired
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> should be easy, built in already, as part of the routing table
<chibihogoshino> cool
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-16
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> drat
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yes, I am
<cyberanger> and wrst got your link
<linuxman410> cyberanger cool thanks
<linuxman410> cybberanger someone going to get a deal it is still at 26 dollars
<linuxman410> cyberanger sorry
<linuxman410> cyberanger auction is going to end at 11:31 hope some people stay  up
<cyberanger> linuxman410: that's fine
<cyberanger> Imean
<cyberanger> it's a small upgrade internally, but I'm using the sd card slot anyhow
<cyberanger> 8GB storage
<cyberanger> linuxman410: hoopefully somebody needing one more gets it
<linuxman410> cyberanger i hope they do i bought a emachine netbook with broken screen and 250 gb harrdrive for 54 dolllars
<linuxman410> cyberanger i replaced screen
<linuxman410> for 44
<cyberanger> cool
<linuxman410> i sold my atom desktop for 110 dollars
<linuxman410> Zoom
<linuxman410> Enlarge
<linuxman410>  
<linuxman410> 					
<linuxman410> 					
<linuxman410> NetTop HTPC DE 945FL Mini Media PC DVI WIFI 1.86ghz XPH      this is what i replaced atom with
<linuxman410> cyberanger do u use google search engine
<cyberanger> yeah
<linuxman410> i do not i use another one always have do not like google
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<linuxman410> cyberanger do you have any screen shots of your custom desktop you are running
<cyberanger> yeah, still am
<cyberanger> linuxman410: it's changed some since, but most recent I recall is http://yfrog.com/mnscrotgp
<linuxman410> cyberanger is that what u run on asus eeepc
<linuxman410> cyberanger that is cool i like it
<cyberanger> oh, that's not on the eee, too high res for that
<cyberanger> but it is the same build
<cyberanger> (having four terminal an conky at that demisions, for a 7 inch screen, I'd rip my eyes out first
<cyberanger> no way)
<linuxman410> cyberanger is that your desktop
<linuxman410> edition not netbook
<cyberanger> well, considering what I did, there isn't any additions
<cyberanger> it's not a kit
<cyberanger> it's me grabbing parts and trying it out
<cyberanger> that screenshot is nearly identical to the eee, two differences, I have on the screenshot four terminals open, on the eee, I'd have them on seperate desktops or something, due to the real estate difference
<cyberanger> and conky is different, a little less info
<cyberanger> but otherwise, identical
<cyberanger> down to the wallpaper
<cyberanger> linuxman410: ^
<linuxman410> yeah
 * cyberanger looks at his desktop, takes back the down to the wallpaper bit, but what's a jpeg matter ;-)
<cyberanger> I forgot I changed the wallpaper up on both of them
<linuxman410> i still like the desktop
<cyberanger> the wallpaper is the look rock tower webcam, looking into the smokies
<linuxman410> cool
<wrst> cyberanger: we need a bot that can leave messages for folks, like linuxman410 :)
<cyberanger> wrst: memoserv isn't good enough?
<wrst> cyberanger: please teach me :)
 * wrst guesses he could just google :)
<cyberanger> wrst: /msg memoserv help
<wrst> only problem i doubt linuxman410 is registered or registers everytime
<cyberanger> wrst: /msg nickserv info linuxman410
<cyberanger> seems he does
 * orias <3 memoserv
<chibihogoshino> anyone using ipv6 ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I had been, tunnelbroker.net
<chibihogoshino> iv been trying to set it up native.. but cant get it working
<chibihogoshino> my computer has a address
<cyberanger> who's your isp?
<chibihogoshino> i think i need to get the router to work right tho..
<chibihogoshino> comcast
<cyberanger> and what's your cable modem then?
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. its a netgear but i dont know the model
<chibihogoshino> i guess we could flash that too
<cyberanger> your router or cable modem is a netgear?
<chibihogoshino> both are
<cyberanger> your issue might also be the modem
<cyberanger> you've got a better than 2 outta 3 chance that your modem is the issue
<chibihogoshino> yeah .. they dont make open firmware for them do thay ?
<cyberanger> when'd you get it?
<cyberanger> even if they did, doesn't fix the hardware
<chibihogoshino> a year ago i think
<cyberanger> you need DOCSIS 3.0, for what I recall
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. they are supposed to upgrade to that this year
<cyberanger> they've been out for awhile, but I (intentionally) grabed a DOCSIS 2 in Aug. 2010
<chibihogoshino> we will need to upgrade then..
<cyberanger> not to metion, I'm not sure if the ipv6 is in east tn yet, for comcast at least
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> this dosnt look to bad http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-SB6120-SURFboard-eXtreme-Broadband/dp/B001UI2FPE
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: your netgear modem might be DOSIS 3
<cyberanger> but I know that DOCSIS is still around too
<cyberanger> so check that first
<chibihogoshino> i dont think it is we were talking about upgrading it and i think thats why
<cyberanger> comcast is rolling out, not flipping a light switch, chattanooga isn't yet, nor the other areas around me (somereason I'm charter here, surrounded by comcast)
<chibihogoshino> nice
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: most of the DOCSIS 3 out are due to high speed service, above 30MBPS if I recall correctly
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> that would be nice
<cyberanger> however, the cable companies would rent them and sell them to everyone, and it's been out for awhile too
<cyberanger> Motorola Surfboards allways seem to be good
<chibihogoshino> i know comcast has a option to change your cable modem online so you dont have to deal with customer support
<cyberanger> which is real nice
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> detects the new mac address, presemts a management page
<cyberanger> which is real smart
<chibihogoshino> na you have to put it in manualy
<cyberanger> well, for charter they decet a new device, but yeah
<chibihogoshino> cool
<cyberanger> still nice to skip some annoyances
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> i have 900 gig of files on my 60 gig hd
<cyberanger> that's not right
<chibihogoshino> it was adding the network drive i have mounted
<cyberanger> ah
<chibihogoshino> its a little disconcerting to see the allocated space go a little above what you know you have
<cyberanger> lol, little above ?
<chibihogoshino> heh .. just a bit
<cyberanger> 900GB over 60GB, little, does not compute
<chibihogoshino> its only one zero
<cyberanger> typo ? 06:07:28 chibihogoshino | i have 900 gig of files on my 60 gig hd
<chibihogoshino> na that is right
<cyberanger> and that's stll alot 840,000MB
<chibihogoshino> the extra is from the networked drive tho
<cyberanger> yrah
<chibihogoshino> im gonna try to sleep..   peace
<cyberanger> it's 6am, buto ok, chow ;-)
<wrst> hello cyberanger do you ever sleep?
<cyberanger> yes, sometimes it's just lousy sleep :-/
<cyberanger> wrst: and the timing to get sleep is never quite right either
<wrst> one of these days you will get older and will have to sleep :)
<cyberanger> I
<cyberanger> ll settle for 50 days shy of 21
<cyberanger> and nobodys offering that settlement
<cyberanger> some reason, no matter when I'm asleep, I'll wind up awake around 4 and 5 am
<cyberanger> might only be a half hour up, but damn, I can't sleep past 6am lately
<cyberanger> sleeping in is 0530
<cyberanger> wrst: it's maddening
<cyberanger> wrst: of course, I bet youve got some of that there (or you will, crying cribs)
<cyberanger> wish you luck on that
<cyberanger> sometimes I think I type in my sleep, and considering my habit of allways being near some eletronic device, smartphone, netbook
<cyberanger> might not be far from the truth'
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger :)
<vychune> morning
<vychune> question: when i try to upload something i cant choose the right file it chooses another file in the list whats wrong
<wrst> vychune: upload with what?
<vychune> my file manager to a website
<chibihogoshino> vychune: your doing it wrong
<vychune> how is that?
<wrst> what are you using vychune? nautilus?
<vychune> Thunar
<wrst> hmm ok i'm out then :)
<chibihogoshino> vychune: i dunno, i was just being stupid
<wrst> vychune: using ftp, or sftp?
<vychune> in a browser, like when u upload to youtube or FB
<chibihogoshino> what browser
<vychune> any
<vychune> i have opera FF and chrome
<chibihogoshino> thats odd
<chibihogoshino> with any web site ?
<wrst> ohh ok vychune sorry, yeah that is odd
<chibihogoshino> and its not a java or flash upload ?
<cyberanger> wrst: the sad thing is, usually I spike some humor in things, the above is actually lacking any of that
<wrst> ha ha
<vychune> no its not
<chibihogoshino> can you put a screenshot of it doing it up ?
<vychune> now it wants to work
<chibihogoshino> lol
<vychune> WTF!!!!! NOW ITS MESSED UP AGAIN!!!!
<chibihogoshino> you got a virus
<vychune> -_-
<chibihogoshino> so you click on the file you want it to upload and then hit ok... it dosnt upload that file ?
<vychune> right
<vychune> my computer is about to get it motherboard(ass) kicked
<chibihogoshino> hmmm
<chibihogoshino> is it all web sites ?
<vychune> yes
<vychune> PCManFM is another one i have
<vychune> how do i defalt it?
<chibihogoshino> im not shur
<chibihogoshino> im trying to upload a file now.. seeing what it does
<vychune> ok
<vychune> any luck
<chibihogoshino> its still going
<chibihogoshino> i didnt notice the file is 18 meg
<chibihogoshino> yeah it worked ok
<chibihogoshino> can you record your desktop while it does it ?
<vychune> hold on i do have that installed
<vychune> dont
<vychune> and thats great i have to go to work at 10
<chibihogoshino> its 10:42
<vychune> my comp says 9:42
<chibihogoshino> oh
<vychune> memphis man lol
<chibihogoshino> yes.. that place
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> when do you get out ?
<vychune> idk
<chibihogoshino> maybe sooner with good behavior
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> im gonna go make some food
<vychune> k
<vychune> ty
<chibihogoshino> peace out
<vychune> later
<Xpistos> Hey I need to install joomla 1.0.12 to test something and I am not sure how to install LAMP as I never have before. is this a good walk through?  http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-10.04-lamp
<wrst> Xpistos: you just installing it on top of your desktop install?
<wrst> Xpistos: i would consider this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<Xpistos> nah it is in a vm
<wrst> running server?
<wrst> or gui?
<Xpistos> desktop
<Xpistos> wow that was easy as hell
<Xpistos> I am bookmarking that page
<wrst> Xpistos:  :)
<Xpistos> thanks brother
<wrst> anytime
<wrst> but since cyberanger didn't say it you shouldn't be using desktop for that ;)
<Xpistos> appearantly I already install mysql and now I don't know what the root password is
<Xpistos> what do I do
<Xpistos> I tried  - service mysql reset-password - but I get - The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<Xpistos> job, but reset-password is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<Svpernova09> lolupstart
<Svpernova09> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password
<Svpernova09> See if that works.
<Svpernova09> If not, there's another trick we can do.
<Xpistos> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<Xpistos> job, but reset-password is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<Svpernova09> ok
<Svpernova09> lets do it the real way
<Svpernova09> http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/01/howto-reset-mysql-root-password-on-ubuntu-when-youve-forgotten-it/
<Xpistos> trying it now
<Xpistos> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Xpistos> utility, e.g. service mysql stop
<Xpistos> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Xpistos> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop mysql
<Xpistos> if I try and to sudo stop mysql
<Xpistos> it says stop: Unknown instance:
<Svpernova09> is it running?
<Xpistos> not sure how to tell
<Svpernova09> ps ax | grep mysqld
<Svpernova09> or ps ax | grep mysql
<Xpistos> just give a carrige return
<Svpernova09> ok, that should mean it's not running
<Svpernova09> proceed
<Xpistos> rebooting now
<Svpernova09> you only need to reboot if you had to remove mysql from the update-rc.d
<Xpistos> I did that
<Svpernova09> Mysql will likely be running again after the reboot
<Svpernova09> ...
<Svpernova09> Did the other options not stop it?
<Svpernova09> Make sure you read through that
<Svpernova09> it's not a "do all these"
<Svpernova09> it's a do this, if that doens't work, do this
<Xpistos> got it
<Svpernova09> when you come back up do ps -A | grep mysql and make sure it's not running
<Xpistos> now it shows 4 processes
<Svpernova09> kill em all
<Svpernova09> (one of hte processes may be the actual grep, thats fine)
<Xpistos> oh wait
<Xpistos> "1564 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto mysql" is the only one
<Svpernova09> yeah you're fine
<Xpistos> so I guess it has stopped then
<Svpernova09>     sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &
<Svpernova09> UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD(.new_password.) WHERE User=.root.;
<Svpernova09> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<Xpistos> waiting for prompt after that first command
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Xpistos> UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=1110  WHERE User=’root’;
<Xpistos> UPDATE: command not found
<Svpernova09> sec
<Xpistos> forgot mysql
<Svpernova09> THat's a sql command, you have to login as root to mysql
<Svpernova09> and hten run that
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> now rebooting and seeing it will start up
<Svpernova09> You may have ot readd via the rc
<Svpernova09> to re add*
<chibihogoshino> sweet .. you can search while all the windows are zoomed out
<Xpistos> what does phpmyadmin use as a password
<Xpistos> the mysql user password or something else
<Svpernova09> It creates it upon install
<Svpernova09> if you want to know what it's using, look at the config file
<Xpistos> do you knw where the config file would be
<Xpistos> I was just in it and then the tab closed now I can't get back in
<Svpernova09> http://ip/phpmyadmin
<Xpistos> right but it won't let me in it
<Svpernova09> root / yourrootpassword?
<Xpistos> I am using root and the root password I just set for mysql
<Xpistos> no dice
<Xpistos> it workd like 10 mintues ago
<Xpistos> then I uploaded a new db
<Xpistos> into it
<Xpistos> and now I can't get in at all
<Xpistos> but I can still login to the joomla interface
<Svpernova09> I dunno, you changed something then :_X
<Xpistos> well the good news is this is a vm and I can undo it all and go to the screenshot
<Svpernova09> check your settings: /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<Xpistos> http://pastebin.com/Thx5KunW
<Svpernova09> check /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php
<Svpernova09> there should be a login
<Svpernova09> make sure it's what you're expecting
<Xpistos> http://pastebin.com/Gm6ap0dn
<Xpistos> is there a way to take all the term commands in my history and dump them into a txt?
<chibihogoshino> history
<Xpistos> back everybody
<chibihogoshino> did you get the history out ?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> I was making it more difficult than it needed to be
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chibihogoshino> how did you finally do it
<Xpistos> history >> history.txt
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<Juzzy> cp .bash_history history.txt
<Juzzy> :/
<Xpistos> yeah, that is longer
<cyberanger> wrst: lol
<cyberanger> history only covers the current tty's session
<cyberanger> .bash_history contains all history after a tty is closed
<techMiles> anyody in here have their Linux+ cert?
<cyberanger> techMiles: working on it
<techMiles> do you have any other CompTIA cers?
<cyberanger> (my .bash_history routes to /dev/null, so no logged history)
<techMiles> certs*
<techMiles> it recommends A+ and Net+ as prereqs
<cyberanger> techMiles: I've gotta wait for May to take all three
<techMiles> damn you're gonna do all 3 at once? lol
<cyberanger> I know I can pass A+, just didn't take it yet
<techMiles> I see.
<techMiles> I've taken a course that was kinda/sorta geared around A+
<cyberanger> yeah, figure better odds to get at least one
<cyberanger> and I think I can nail Linux+ and I know I'll nail A+
<techMiles> I'm pretty sure you'll do just fine at Linux+ lmao.
<techMiles> what about the network+?
<techMiles> if it wasn't so expensive, I'd do the two ICND course geared specifically for the net+ cert that they have nearby.
<cyberanger> I'm strong in networking, but some areas are outside the cert, and I'll bet I'd need a refresher on some stuff in the net+ cert too)
<cyberanger> I'm alot more in depth on bluetooth and wifi (including mesh networking) things Net+ didn't really cover
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> and as part of that, I wonder about some wired bits
<techMiles> Net+ covers more Wifi now.
<techMiles> from the way my cisco courses have gone, anyawy.
<cyberanger> funny thing is, I've been studying on BGP, and some other networking tools
<cyberanger> cisco never has crossed my path
<cyberanger> Xpistos: got everything working, seems you've had a busy day
<Xpistos> not uet
<Xpistos> yet
<Xpistos> I am trying to stop mysql so I can add a new db and see if the new joomla site works
<Xpistos> right now the db exists in phpmyadmin so I am trying to get into mysql to set it for the user
<cyberanger> sudo service mysql stop ?
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<Xpistos> so right now mysql is stopped but I can get into it
<cyberanger> linuxman410: pong
<wrst> yes linuxman410
<cyberanger> Xpistos: can or can't
<Xpistos> can't
<Xpistos> stupid contractions
<linuxman410> wrst and cyberanger  sell went good but i had to refund going up tonite again
<cyberanger> Xpistos: why do you want it off
<Xpistos> so I can add the table to mysql
<cyberanger> if I recall, you want it on and using the mysql client if your trying to add a new db
<Xpistos> the db is in phpmyadmin, but when I try to hit localhost/cityofbaxter it won't
<cyberanger> oh, unorthodox setup I suppose
<cyberanger> linuxman410: why the refund?
<Xpistos> it's a long story, but I need to get this website installed in local host and then upgrade joomla
<Xpistos> so I can put it on a live client
<Xpistos> or a live domain
<linuxman410> cyberanger i had not used it in a long time and some of the keys are hard to push to make them work and the battery only last about 30min to an hour
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ouch, annoying
<linuxman410> cyberanger it is going up again starting at 99 cents tonite
<cyberanger> linuxman410: ah, well, I guess that's good
<cyberanger> issues are better corrected that way, otherwise your feedback gets zaped
<linuxman410> know what u mean
<cyberanger> did the last buyer not want it, for that price?
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am also listing my asus eeepc 900a
<cyberanger> and can you make the bid time longer, say 72 hours
<Xpistos> now I am getting this "GRANT SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, CREATE, DROP, INDEX, ALTER, CREATE TEMPORARY TABLES, LOCK TABLES ON cityofbaxter.* TO 'root'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'password';"
<cyberanger> I think it'd help your sale if you do
<Xpistos> wait no I am not
<linuxman410> i am still going to do one day auction what ever it goes for
<Xpistos> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<cyberanger> 24 hours, nice
<cyberanger> suprised for the price, the guy didn't take it and buy a new battery
<linuxman410> i am going to have about 5 netbooks going up
<linuxman410> cyberanger it went for 81 dollars
<linuxman410> the 900a is in great shape
<cyberanger> Xpistos: hrm, seems odd
<cyberanger> but I'm more of a mongodb user
<linuxman410> 701 needs work
<cyberanger> linuxman410: that's still great, and a new battery seperate, better price
<linuxman410> well a new keyboard only cost 10 dollars and new battery 30 dollars
<cyberanger> exactly
<cyberanger> and there are uses where skipping the keyboard isn't an issue
<linuxman410> so thisaa time it sells as is
<cyberanger> mine is doubling as a celluar router
<cyberanger> well, any router really, but I'm using it with a celluar card
<linuxman410> cool
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-17
<vychune> hey guys got a question
<chibihogoshino> vychune: do you still have one ?
<vychune> new one lol
<chibihogoshino> what is it
<vychune> im getting a destination host unreachable error
<chibihogoshino> for what site ?
<vychune> i cant see what im pinging witch is a comp
<vychune> but it see me but cant access me
<chibihogoshino> are they on the same network ?
<vychune> yes
<chibihogoshino> connected to the same router ?
<vychune> tracert says its not even getting of my system
<chibihogoshino> wifi or ethernet ?
<vychune> wifi
<vychune> hotspot
<chibihogoshino> did you reset the route ?
<chibihogoshino> are the gateways the same ?
<vychune> nope
<vychune> yes
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> netmask
<chibihogoshino> ?
<vychune> 255.255.255.0
<chibihogoshino> both the same ?
<vychune> yep
<chibihogoshino> are they running a firewall ?
<vychune> not anymore
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<chibihogoshino> so that was it ?
<vychune> nope
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<vychune> gtg i gotta clock out
<chibihogoshino> peace
<vychune> thanks man
<chibihogoshino> n/p sorry i couldnt help
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<chibihogoshino> anyone having problems with the internet ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: like what?
<chibihogoshino> i have a ping time of around 9000ms
<cyberanger> pinging what?
<chibihogoshino> but its internal too.. so i think i have something up with the network
<chibihogoshino> google is 9000ms
<chibihogoshino> 192.168.1.1 is 4000ms
<cyberanger> I was seeing something odd with youtube, lan here is fine
<chibihogoshino> im getting around 4% packet loss with the lan
<cyberanger> something in your lan is the issue for sure
<cyberanger> but maryville charter might be having issues
<cyberanger> or something upstream in the metro knoxville area
<cyberanger> but your numbers are way above that for your lan
<chibihogoshino> yeah 4000ms is a bit long
<chibihogoshino> i turned on qos so that might help if someone is downloading
<chibihogoshino> reset the router and it seams better now
<cyberanger> can you try youtube?
<cyberanger> my issue was mutiple pages loading way too slow
<cyberanger> and youtube made it clear it wasn't realistic, since i've had it load faster at 512k and less
<chibihogoshino> its around 126k
<cyberanger> your connectin , is that normal
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> it never goes that fast
<chibihogoshino> goes must faster than 150 - 200k
<chibihogoshino> much
<cyberanger> (for the time of day, err night, it was going slower than usual, and when I said 512k, I meant my celluar cards)
<cyberanger> and the line here, 6mbps is minimum plan
<chibihogoshino> ah
<cyberanger> I'm the only one in the neighbourhood I'd bet up then
<chibihogoshino> did you check ?
<cyberanger> and I've seen much better connections here at christmas, whole family on and I'm the heavy user
<cyberanger> sorta checked, small neighbourhood, predictable routines
<chibihogoshino> maybe they turned on extra routers
<cyberanger> they being charter?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> that makes no sense, in terms of downgrading the quality
<chibihogoshino> i meant around xmas
<cyberanger> this is rual for 20 miles, quality is consistant
<cyberanger> if they did any upgrades, they'd keep them in place
<chibihogoshino> i guess
<cyberanger> well, this area seems to be expanding some over the years
<cyberanger> cable gets replaced or patched often enough, I'd bet they'd be near capicaty
<cyberanger> not to metion, an upgrade for a holiday alone isn't smart for someone charter's size
<cyberanger> we had family in town, but others were out of town with family, more or less balances out
<chibihogoshino> ah ..yeah didnt think about people leaving
<cyberanger> might need to check the gear here, but lan seems fine
<cyberanger> perhaps the old modem
<wrst> good morning :)
<chibihogoshino> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing chibihogoshino?
<chibihogoshino> ok
<wrst> good!
<chibihogoshino> anyone know anyone that would want a film processor ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: 35mm
<cyberanger> ?
<chibihogoshino> 35 - 220
<chibihogoshino> the way its made it can do anything
<cyberanger> shame, i knew  somebody last year
<cyberanger> too late now
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chibihogoshino> its free
<chibihogoshino> that sucked ..
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: until I'm back south in early march, I'll not even be able to offer
<chibihogoshino> no prob ..
<chibihogoshino> i just dont want to have to throw it out if i have to move
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> eh ?
<vychune> morning
<chibihogoshino> moring
<vychune> err morning?
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> ok
<chibihogoshino> that too
<vychune> hows your morning going
<chibihogoshino> meah
<chibihogoshino> i cant find a rss script for xchat
<vychune> why would you want one?
<chibihogoshino> it would be nice to get notifications in the chat rather than a external program
<vychune> hmm guess it would
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: that'd be a nice bit
<cyberanger> but what if you had a rss reader with libnotify
<chibihogoshino> i do buts annoying
<chibihogoshino> i follow to many feeds
<cyberanger> same here
<cyberanger> thus I just check it for an hour a day
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> and on the weekends I spend more time playing catch up
<cyberanger> if needed
<cyberanger> old habits, they die hard
<chibihogoshino> getting a feed update specific to a irc channel is what im looking for
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: so are you wanting a bot to spit it into the channel then?
<chibihogoshino> that could work
<cyberanger> or a msg to you?
<chibihogoshino> well if it was a message in the channel then everyone would see it and that would be better
<chibihogoshino> like ubuntu updates and linux news
<cyberanger> not if it pisses off members of the channel, thus why I asked, for clarification
<chibihogoshino> no one would care
<vychune> you could do something like !feed
<cyberanger> well, different suggestion for different answer
<cyberanger> I'd see what bots are easily able to do that
<chibihogoshino> yeah but i cant run one
<cyberanger> why?
<cyberanger> you can run xchat, bot shouldn't differ
<chibihogoshino> the only computer i have is this one and its not on all the time
<chibihogoshino> well i guess its on allot but if i have to take it out of the house it would take the bot too
<cyberanger> thus an xchat plugin isn't any different
<chibihogoshino> yeah but i was looking for a local update and not message into the channel
<cyberanger> a bit of an issue
<cyberanger> ah
<vychune> oh
<chibihogoshino> i didnt even think of that till you said it
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: a plugin for what your needing, unlikely
<cyberanger> since most would just use libnotify
<vychune> go to omgubuntu and get the news ticker
<chibihogoshino> that isnt that helpfull tho since the notifications go away
<cyberanger> and your issue with your bot is true, but if you sidestep it, by only msg'ing you, then it'll be offline when you are
<chibihogoshino> vychune: i have that in my rss reader
<vychune> oh
<chibihogoshino> im not really looking for a bot tho
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I understand, just don't see many options for your exact criteria
<cyberanger> and that is dead on
<chibihogoshino> there is a rss thing for xchat but its in perl and i cant get it to work ..
<chibihogoshino> ill just stick with what i have.
<vychune> if it aint broke dont fix it
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: perl, ugh
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<Svpernova09> perl isn't too bad.
<Svpernova09> it's like C on extasy or something
<vychune> lol
<wrst> wb techMiles
<Xpistos> I am about to stick myu foot up this joomla!
<chibihogoshino> heh
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> joomla is geting on my nerves too
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I'd shoot it for you, but that'd be a waste of a bullet
<Xpistos> A bludgeoning it is then!
<techMiles> hey wrst. ty
<wrst> Xpistos: ever considered drupal?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I'd prefer to debate it to hell, but would it follow the logic
<cyberanger> if not, bludgoning it is
<Xpistos> this is for a customer
<vychune> oh god
<vychune> lol
<vychune> brb
<Xpistos> wrst: do you know much about drupal
<wrst> i have used it Xpistos, i haven however used D7, but i would say on a difficulty scale its more complicated than wordpress but less than joomla
<Xpistos> Dude ... everything is more complicated than wordpress
<Xpistos> wrst: We are thinking about doing a series of movie specials at Alt3red Egos instead of covering them for the main show. what do you think?
<wrst> sounds cool Xpistos
<wrst> yeah i guess so on the complications Xpistos :)
<wrst> but drupal i think is pretty good but as all of them has limits
<Xpistos> If I had any idea on how to setup drupal I would, but I don't maybe that will work for Alt3red Egos 3.0
<wrst> Xpistos: its really easy if you want to do it in a vm
<wrst> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal  I would do the manual isntall
<wrst> hello linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst hi how r u
<wrst> pretty good linuxman410 how about you?
<linuxman410> doing good i have five netbooks for sale ending today
<linuxman410> and 2 desktops
<cyberanger> going going and gone
<linuxman410> yeah baby
<linuxman410> cleaning house wife said too
<linuxman410> i have about 7 towers going up in next auction all starting at .99 cents
<linuxman410> last thing going is my shuttle waiting for parts for my mini machine to get here
<linuxman410> then i get it together and sell shuttle
<linuxman410> i have 2 netbooks with windows ce and one with android and 2 with linux for sale ending today
<vychune> i want one
<linuxman410> wrst did you and cyberanger get that
<wrst> yes i did.... but well baby about here I am moneyless right now linuxman410 :)
<linuxman410> vychune all of them on ebay
<vychune> give me a link
<linuxman410> wrst that is why i am selling them i am moneyless
<linuxman410> http://shop.ebay.com:80/strange007/m.html vychune there is link
<linuxman410> wrst plus i needed to clean out
<vychune> strange007?
<linuxman410> cyberanger what is the desktop you are running called the window manager
<linuxman410> vychune you have a question
<vychune> yes the nickname....why? lol
<linuxman410> i like james bond
<vychune> lol
<vychune> ok
<linuxman410> and i am a weird character myself
<vychune> i see
<linuxman410> i am just basically doing a clean out for extra spending money
<linuxman410> the 701 i have owned for 4 years
<linuxman410> it probably needs a keyboard and a battery
<linuxman410> i used it and used it and then my daughter used it and used it
<linuxman410> i am going to sell about 7 towers and load the rest with debian and give them away on freelinuxbox.org
<vychune> wow
<linuxman410> vychune i have gave away 49 desktops to date
<vychune> cool
<vychune> can i have one? lol
<linuxman410> with monitors and keyboards i paid for
<vychune> wow
<linuxman410> i am giving away my old server it was a gateway p3 1ghz with 512 ram i run my ubuntu server on it for years it worked fine
<vychune> cool
<linuxman410> i have a p4 server now
<vychune> how much for the tower?
<linuxman410> finally was able to afford one
<linuxman410> which one
<vychune> do you run a site from it or is it  for something lol
<vychune> the gateway
<vychune> *for something else (where lol came from idk)
<linuxman410> now it was a internal server so i could ssh into it and dump my files for back up
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> so how much would you like for the server? (my ebay is suspended btw)
<linuxman410> if you mean the gateway computer let me test it out tonite after work and i will get back to u on it are you in tennessee'
<vychune> yes memphis
<linuxman410> vychune will you be back on tonite
<vychune> yep
<linuxman410> i have to go to work noww
<vychune> oh ok
<linuxman410> talk to u after while
<vychune> thats gonna be cool
<chibihogoshino> http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/02/17/1429229/Microsoft-Bans-Open-Source-From-the-Windows-Market?from=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<orias> LOL
<wrst> http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/2/17/microsoft-bans-open-source-marketplace/
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> i posted a link to that from /.  a bit ago
<chibihogoshino> ms is crazy
<wrst> ha chibihogoshino i'm a dummy meant to post that to another channel
<wrst> sorry about that :\
<chibihogoshino> sorry ? n/p .. heh
<wrst> well guess that really didn't hurt to repeat that link
<chibihogoshino> na
<chibihogoshino> my link was a bit mangled
<wrst> well chibihogoshino my brain is a bit mangled
<chibihogoshino> heh.. thats normal.
<Xpistos> man my home server running slow
<Xpistos> Well ain't that about a bitch - news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110217/wl_nm/us_iraq_usa_damages
<Xpistos> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110217/wl_nm/us_iraq_usa_damages
<Xpistos> where can I go to find out which hard drive has a better rateing a Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 2TB or a SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD204UI 2TB
<chibihogoshino> Xpistos: newegg
<Xpistos> So if they are both comp then the samsung woudlbe okay since it is cheaper?
<wrst> Xpistos: i have used that same WD drive, but in a 1.5TB version, its good but the Green drives are slow
<Xpistos> I bought the 500gb about 3 years ago and it has been fine for me. I liked the environmenally friendly part of it
<Xpistos> which is the better drive? http://bit.ly/ecQUih
<Xpistos> I am buying saturday
<Xpistos> anybody got any clues to a good cable modem for me to look at or company cause I have to scratch this ubee interactive pos and get a straight cable modem
<wrst> Xpistos: they are great if you don't mind the slow speed, in my server thats just a file server its not huge becuase the drive is still faster than my network :)
<Xpistos> true
<chris4585> Narwhals http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc&feature=youtu.be
<chris4585> lol great video
<Xpistos> I would actually perfer, but since I am poh
<Xpistos> or so poor I can't afford the "R"
<chibihogoshino> this is really interesting http://www.broadbandmap.gov/technology
<Xpistos> what is it?
<chibihogoshino> its a map of the use and you can overlay internet services
<chibihogoshino> cable modem, fios, fiber etc.
<chibihogoshino> see who has what
<chibihogoshino> and where
<chibihogoshino> http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
<chibihogoshino> if anyone wants to try gnome 3 out
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-18
<pace_t_zulu_> Driving home
<wrst> chibihogoshino:  what distro is that built on?
<chibihogoshino> im not shur
<wrst> i'm downloading :)
<chibihogoshino> i only have 400 meg on my hd right now
<wrst> chibihogoshino: wow
<chibihogoshino> yeah it sucks.. i need another one
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger ping
<pace_t_zulu> hmmm
<chibihogoshino> that was fun
<pace_t_zulu> hope the rest didn't forget about the leadership meeting
<chibihogoshino> when is it ?
<pace_t_zulu> ummm
<pace_t_zulu> right now
<chibihogoshino> oh
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger's idle time is 10 hours
<pace_t_zulu> that can't be good
<chibihogoshino> the topic is a bit mis leading
<pace_t_zulu> netritious linuxman410 and jfenn2199 aren't even logged in
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: all the leaders agreed upon the time for this meeting
<chibihogoshino> thursday the 17th at 8:30 ?
<pace_t_zulu> yea... i am updating the wiki while i wait
<pace_t_zulu> i'll double check that time
<chibihogoshino> i wish there was a gcal i could subscribe to
<chibihogoshino> like to have on my tasks list .. with my other stuff, on my desktop. so i see it.
<pace_t_zulu> seems like a decent idea
<pace_t_zulu> i put the meeting right into my calendar... would have forgotten if i had not done so
<chibihogoshino> i didnt know about it .. or i forgot .
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubuntu-us-tn.20110203_1908.html
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: it's just for points of contact and the trustee
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: cyberanger wanted to hold it
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you may need to get cell numbers ;)
<chibihogoshino> 3rd Thursday means nothing to my head.. im really bad with dates .. if i dont have them in front of me i wont remember
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: we seem to have trouble with our meeting attendance
<chibihogoshino> we need a gcal that everyone can subscribe to
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm like chibihogoshino 1st thurs, 3rd tues, 2nd wed etc all confuses me :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: me too
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but that's what calendars are for
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: google calendar makes that stuff easy
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: makes a good suggestion about having a team calendar
<chibihogoshino> if we use our own then its not uniform and inconsistent
<wrst> agreed pace_t_zulu i use google calendar all the time :)
<wrst> that's an excellent suggestion
<pace_t_zulu> credit to chibihogoshino
<wrst> for that suggestion we may have to help chibihogoshino clear up some space on his HDD so he has more than 400MB :)
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> its down to 26 meg now
<pace_t_zulu> this is a bit frustrating
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: is almost never late or gone
<pace_t_zulu> it seems reasonable to say this meeting isn't going to happen
<chibihogoshino> it still could tho . who is all here ?
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: as far as the "leadership" goes... just me
<chibihogoshino> ah
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: technically cyberanger is logged in... but he's been idle for nearly 11 hours
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: cyberanger called the meeting
<pace_t_zulu> so i'm not even sure what the agenda would be
<chibihogoshino> i wonder whats up
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: well it's supposed to be a monthly meeting
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: so it's not like something is up in particular
<chibihogoshino> with cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> well i need to go
<pace_t_zulu> later guys
<chibihogoshino> peace
<pace_t_zulu> disappointing :(
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i'm burning that disk
<chibihogoshino> cool
<wrst> well i'm off to give it a whirl i doubt my wireless will work on the old laptop for some reason
<chibihogoshino> good luck
<chibihogoshino> cd ?
<chibihogoshino> no usb stick ?
<wrst> well that was disappointing chibihogoshino
<wrst> yeah chibihogoshino i didn't take the time to do the usb thing, and its built on opensuse
<wrst> which may be why it was disappointing
<chibihogoshino> what was wrong with it
<vychune> linuxman ping?
<wrst> nothing really wrong i don't guess chibihogoshino but not exactly something to knock my socks off thats for sure
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> \o/
<chibihogoshino>  |
<chibihogoshino>  /\
<vychune> i just got a check i the mail for 2850
<chibihogoshino> aww.. my stick man fell apart
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> cool vychune
<chibihogoshino> what are you going to do ?
<vychune> idk it maybe fake
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> thought it might be your taxes
<vychune> i typed in the routing # gnomes website came up in the results
<vychune> i didnt file im a dependent
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> gnomes web site ?
<vychune> yep
<chibihogoshino> the routing number for the check ?
<vychune> yep
<chibihogoshino> did you mean google ?
<vychune> yes
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> it would be odd if you searched gnomes web site for the number and got something
<vychune> lol
<vychune> bank info too
<vychune> its thier rout #
<chibihogoshino> what bank ?
<vychune> citizen bank
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<vychune> of connecticut
<vychune> brb
<chibihogoshino> call them and check it out
<chibihogoshino> ok
<vychune_brb> i will
<chibihogoshino> in xfce4.8 when you type something in the search box you get when you hit alt f2 it open a browser and searches google if it cant find the program
<vychune_brb> not that know of
<vychune_brb> gn
<chibihogoshino> gn ?
<chibihogoshino> know of what ?
<techMiles> guiiiize.
<techMiles> what is it I'm thinking of?
<techMiles> make distclean...
<techMiles> but it says 'don't know how to make distclean'.
<techMiles> nvm got it
<chibihogoshino> um
<techMiles> sorry. lol. been awhile since i've had to do CLI work.
<cyberanger> wrst: cell numbers wouldn't have helped, early this morning I metioned network issues, they progressed over the day, seems fine now
<cyberanger> but they got worse first
<wrst> glad you are back amongst the living cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> life and death are matters of perspective
<cyberanger> one might say I'm back amongst the dead, for spending so much time on IRC
<cyberanger> but I'm chatting with people from places I can't physically go and see, so who's really living
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> how's your morning wrst ?
<wrst> good cyberanger just about to head out i will be back amongst the dead in a few! see you then
<cyberanger> dead or living ;-)
<cyberanger> see you then
<wrst> woot i'm back to the abode of whatever we are cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: lol
<cyberanger> I've been toying with avahi
<cyberanger> found some interesting articles that make me want to hack into something a little different
<cyberanger> wrst: I think life is what you make of it, you can't choose death
<cyberanger> but calling a 9-5 life, might be a streach
<wrst> well if you can avoid the 9-5 life you should :)
 * cyberanger loves his work very much, somedays I hate it with an equally strong passion
<cyberanger> and it's a strong passion, since I've done some related stuff on my off time, help here in IRC, working on swissknife-router, and the 3 state mountain bike race, setup a mesh network
<cyberanger> unfortunately, freelance and commission is just so small a margin
<cyberanger> there's more time off to hate and love it ;-)
<cyberanger> wrst: of course, there's one skill that makes sense outside a 9-5, an accounting skill
<cyberanger> everybody hates being broke, it's worse to be in the red though
<cyberanger> chris4585: when you get a chance, you might like http://askubuntu.com/questions/3503/best-way-to-cache-apt-downloads-on-a-lan
<cyberanger> Dan9186: are you around?
 * Dan9186 sneeks in
 * cyberanger grabs Dan9186 so he can't as easily sneak out
<Dan9186> what's up?
<cyberanger> do you remember your irssi ssh user
<cyberanger> that wouldn't use screen?
<Dan9186> i remember him, i'm suprised you do though :P
<cyberanger> well, I said I'd help on that issue, and it's on my list of things to blog on
<cyberanger> and that's one thing of a few I'm gonna fix this week
<Dan9186> i added a .bash_startup to his profile that executes a screen create/reconnect every time he loads up
<Dan9186> the only thing i didn't do was the ssh timeout
<cyberanger> oh, you beat me to it
<cyberanger> oh, ok, is that still desired
<cyberanger> ?
<Dan9186> which i'm still game for if you wana show/writeup
<cyberanger> ok, that's actually not that hard, it was the bashrc bit that's more of a pain (inverse effects if done wrong)
<cyberanger> btw, what switches are you using for screen, I use UdRR
<cyberanger> U = UTF8 (something good for irc) d = detach (in case of glitch where it thinks it's still attached) and RR is give me a screen, no matter what (normally reattach)
<cyberanger> Dan9186: did you add any switches to screen?
<cyberanger> reason I ask is just to help prevent any glitches I came across myself
<cyberanger> Dan9186: anyhow, in his account we need to edit a file, ~/.screenrc
<Xpistos> what up
<cyberanger> and add two lines
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> as it turns out it wasn't the server it was the damn modem
<cyberanger> idle 900; detach
<cyberanger> screen -t irssi irssi
<vychune> my boss thought i was gonna go to the lamar loco at 9.45 in my house clothes
<cyberanger> Dan9186: that is the minimum, and applies to a new screen session, there's a way to apply that to current screens too
<Xpistos> what is lamar loco
<vychune> lamar location
<Xpistos> cyberanger: what is the -t argument?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: my issue increased yesterday, actual outage for all intents
<cyberanger> not sure where in the pipeline it was, turned into a reset
<cyberanger> Xpistos: title
<Dan9186> cyberanger: sorry had o take care of something i'm just using dR <name>
<cyberanger> and you can shove those lines into a screenrc, as I've done for rtorrent
<cyberanger> Dan9186: that's ok, what's name in this case?
<Dan9186> irssi i believe
<cyberanger> Dan9186: ok, if you follow my bit above, I'd suggest changing that to just UdRR
<Dan9186> what is the second R for? and any particular reason for telling it UTF8?
<cyberanger> since I added a bit that'll start irssi only on new sessions (I'd fear if you did it that way, you might somehow wind up with mutiple irssi clients running)
<cyberanger> Dan9186: kinda a failsafe, as the author puts it "give me a screen, I don't care how"
<vychune> Xpistos: 9:45 pm btw after i got off work
<cyberanger> nothing to reattach, the 2nd R says, ok, I want a new one
<Xpistos> what is that a bar or something?
<vychune> Faster Taxes
<Xpistos> oh
<Dan9186> ? thats why i do the dR, it reattaches or creates a new one
<vychune> where im tech support
<vychune> they told me the same day im getting laid off
<cyberanger> it might not create a new one, I'd have to read up on the manpage again
<cyberanger> there was an added benifit for two R's
<cyberanger> and it related to getting a screen
<cyberanger> as for U, irssi demands utf8, or it gets weird
<cyberanger> brb
<Xpistos> Atta boy Watson!
<vychune> ???
<Xpistos> http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/everything/~3/iih5jluxiCk/bug-lets-humans-grab-daily-double-as-watson-triumphs-on-jeopardy.ars
<Dan9186> RR tells it to use the first session if more than one is returned as available where as the R just creates one or reattaches if there is one
<vychune> Watson on Jep?
<vychune> yeah i saw that it was cool
<Xpistos> I missed it but I wanted the computer to crush the puny humans
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> Xpistos: your sure
<cyberanger> manpages says -D -RR  Attach here and now. Whatever that means, just do it.
<cyberanger> and if it was that literral, I'd allways have my rtorrent session appear, not my mutlipurpose screen (with irc in it)
<cyberanger> hrm, makes more sense that way though
<Xpistos> sure about what
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sorry, Dan9186's nick colour is poor, mad it overlap with your watson url
<cyberanger> Dan9186: dan ^^^^
 * cyberanger looks for a way to tweak nick colours
<cyberanger> fixed that, whoops
<cyberanger> having that colour so close to the background just sucked
<Dan9186> lol
<cyberanger> it's like trying to see a dalmation is a blizzard
<vychune> in you mean
<cyberanger> you can see the spots, but if you star hard enough, you'll see many spots, due to a migration
<cyberanger> yes s/in/is/
<netritious> morning
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> how's the day
<vychune> o/
<netritious> hey cyberanger, vychune :)
<netritious> apologies for not making the meeting last night, will be here next time
<cyberanger> netritious: that's unexceptable
<cyberanger> is what I'd say if I hadn't missed it too ;-)
<cyberanger> networking issues here all of yesterday
<cyberanger> slow or none
<cyberanger> the throughput at the end was too low for ssh or irc, but I could see dns intermittently working
<cyberanger> all fixed now, but it was odd
<netritious> ha
<netritious> :)
<cyberanger> netritious: pace_t_zulu was the only one, so I think he deserves an award, the golden ubuntu live disc?
 * cyberanger grabs his paint, isn't rich enough for real gold
<cyberanger> jfenn2199 and linuxman410 wasn't there (in all fairness, jfenn2199 missed the meeting that we schudled last nights meeting, and linuxman410 might not have been there either)
<cyberanger> netritious: gonna shoot this in an email too, but this was the main thing, and west tn is ahead of the game in this, is adjust the application with anything new, by saturday's end
<cyberanger> and figure out how to encourage events that will be held regularly
<cyberanger> and between the lug and hackerspace, I think I can say memphis has been active on that
<cyberanger> except documentation of all of it (which is above the rest of us, luckily)
<netritious> it's documented
<netritious> maybe not who all info in one place but I used the mailing list and the web site to announce anything I organize
<netritious> and in here too
<cyberanger> well, it needs to be from now on (I can't complain about prior events anyhow, I never had the forsight for any event I've been to except this years confrence I ran computer gaming, and honestly, there wasn't much to shoot photos of
<netritious> at the meeting I reported head count so that's in the channel logs somewhere
<cyberanger> it's more of writing a howto
<cyberanger> to say what I did do
<netritious> http://ubuntu-tennessee.org
<cyberanger> netritious: can you put together an installfest, if your lug is intrested?
<netritious> there is *supposed* to be an installfest this month
<netritious> and I'm pretty sure Ubuntu is on the menu
<cyberanger> I've got a kit of scripts and such for that, if you'd like
<netritious> sure
<netritious> I take all free tools freely :P
<cyberanger> and you've already got a critical peice of the requirements (your debconf mirror)
<cyberanger> ok, when this month (there's not alot left of febuary)
<netritious> eh it's only a partial mirror...debs only, and netinst refuses to accept my local mirror for installation sources...update sources ok, install sources not ok
<netritious> but I can prob just add src :)
<netritious> last thu of the month
<netritious> wait
<cyberanger> having only binary should be ok
<netritious> last Tue of the month
<cyberanger> but the minimal disc not working, huh
<cyberanger> do you know why that fails?
<netritious> so this coming Tue :)
<netritious> the lists have been quiet on the matter
<netritious> so I'm not 100% it's going to happen
<cyberanger> well, my end seems to need less than that time, shouldn't be an issue
<cyberanger> but that bit throws a wrench in (however, I was thinking april when I asked)
<cyberanger> netritious: oh, debmirror has a partial flaw
<cyberanger> no udeb files
<cyberanger> which is only used for...you guessed it, bootstrapped installs, minimal install included
<cyberanger> so I guess an alternate install disc or adapting my methods somehow for udeb
<cyberanger> excid3|party-hat: a little early for a party, but I'm game
<cyberanger> netritious: that's the issue, it seems
<excid3|party-hat> Just continuing the party from last evening
<netritious> nice party-hat excid3 :)
<cyberanger> netritious: what version of the MinimalCD were you going to use?
<netritious> 10.04
 * excid3|party-hat hands netritious a dunce cap
<netritious> always LTS with me cyberanger :)
<excid3|party-hat> we were all out of party hats
<excid3|party-hat> ;)
<netritious> :D
 * netritious goes to sit on stool in the corner :/
<cyberanger> netritious: for the installfest too?
<excid3|party-hat> :-)
<excid3|party-hat> check this out
<excid3|party-hat> http://www.nissanusa.com/leaf-electric-car/index#/leaf-electric-car/
<excid3|party-hat> thats _not_ in flash!
<cyberanger> netritious: I'll assume yes and see what files lucid's installer grabs and add some code to maintain that
<netritious> ah so udeb is the issue...thx for the info cyberanger
<netritious> excid3|party-hat: html5?
<excid3|party-hat> yessir
<netritious> although in the source I see src="/leaf-electric-car/js/js.swf__v2.0.22.gz.js"
<excid3|party-hat> yeah, I think they meant it to look like Flash
<netritious> I didn't investigate any further and know absolutely nothing about html5 other than what I've rad in the news
<netritious> ah k
<cyberanger> netritious: correct, at least a partial (I've got source in mine too, in addation to hardy and lucid's binaries, like you have, and yet after a quick check, after a quick thought, no udeb's)
<excid3|party-hat> It is certainly impressive
<netritious> +1 excid3|party-hat
<netritious> cyberanger: so if I mirrored a mirror in it's entirety, would solve the problem?
<cyberanger> netritious: this problem, yes
<cyberanger> but it turns out, I'm not even doing that (I thought for lucid and hardy, I had EVERYTHING, and that's not the case, as this proves)
<cyberanger> netritious: so yeah, sounds like the two step rsync method is needed
<cyberanger> but I'm gonna try and look into it further
<cyberanger> find out what files aren't on my server after a netinst by reviewing 404's in a logfile
<cyberanger> and adapting the debmirror script in the process
<cyberanger> might be a predictable way to grab udebs with that then
<cyberanger> netritious: and if there is little udeb files to matter, then run:
<cyberanger> rsync -a -f"+ */" -f"+ *.udeb" -f"- *" source/ destination/
<cyberanger> source being archive.ubuntu.com and /mirror for destination, in my case
<cyberanger> that'd grab all udeb files
<cyberanger> with only lucid and hardy files for everything else
<cyberanger> netritious: I'm running that line now, to see how much space udeb's will add
<cyberanger> and if it works, I'll let you know
<netritious> cool thanks cyberanger
<cyberanger> there might also be some other files too, so I'll be as verbose as I can on that (without getting carried away)
<netritious> yo pace_t_zulu
<netritious> sorry for missing the meeting last night
<pace_t_zulu> sup netritious
<netritious> I'll make the next for certain
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: you weren't the only one ;)
<netritious> it's happened to me before..not a leadership meeting but a monthly meeting
<netritious> it was like "woo-hoo, any one home?" :)
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: have you worked with encrypted user directories? luks/ecryptfs?
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: i've done it with fedora
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: and i've used "FileVault" for Mac OS X
<netritious> here's my scenario...
<pace_t_zulu> ok
<netritious> ubuntu lucid server x64, encrypted user directory using luks, ssh enabled, using keys...
<netritious> but since the directory is encrypted can't read .ssh/authorized_keys
<netritious> so I got around that by adding a .ssh/ dir to the home dir
<netritious> and now can login with passwordless ssh, but greeted with an encrypted home directory...
<pace_t_zulu> ok...
<netritious> no login passwd, no auto-unlock...
<netritious> no biggie, ecryptfs-mount-private && cd $HOME && source .profile
<pace_t_zulu> ssh has never been a problem for me with filevault on mac os x
<netritious> oh n/m just now figured it out
<pace_t_zulu> what was the problem?
<netritious> ssh isn't the prob, nor unlocking the home dir after login, but running commands remotely fail...
<netritious> no login=no auto-unlock of luks encrypted home directory
<netritious> what I just realized is that I just need a key for the encrypted directory
<netritious> so login with ssh, remote command to unlock using key, /run scripts form /home/<user>...done. I think. gotta try it first.
<netritious> maybe will have scp the key over
<netritious> *have to
<techMiles> speaking of ssh keys.
<techMiles> you guys read about hgGary?
<netritious> oh yeah
<techMiles> it wouldn't have been ridiculous if it weren't for all the idiotic holes they left open.
<techMiles> I mean, srsly, a monkey with a checklist can go through and update security patches.
<netritious> I didn't get the scoop on exactly what vulnerabilities existed that were used to exploit the network
<Svpernova09> netritious: tonight 7pm republic coffee, arduino show and tell
<Svpernova09> >.>
<techMiles> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/anonymous-speaks-the-inside-story-of-the-hbgary-hack.ars/
<netritious> Svpernova09: TGIF at 6:00-7:00/7:30, then band practice...not official yet, but I may be in a band :D
<Svpernova09> oh nice!
 * netritious <3's him some Rock and Roll! \m/
<netritious> cool techMiles...thx
<techMiles> np
<pace_t_zulu> hgGary?
<techMiles> I meant b
<pace_t_zulu> hbGary?
<techMiles> idk where g came from. >.>
<pace_t_zulu> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2294/internetsanon.jpg
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: i heard something abot this
<netritious> ROFLMAO, sql injection? tell me it doesn't get worse
<techMiles> netritious: it does.
<techMiles> netritious: two words (well one' shyphenated) single-hash passwords
<netritious> omg, I mean, maybe I don't run the tightest ship (I just don't have that type of time or money) but I'm also not trying to sell security services either lol
<techMiles> netritious: hbgary is responsible for more than one triple-letter US agency.
<techMiles> is responsible for helping secure*
<techMiles> security services, auditing services, etc
<netritious> better now to be discovered instead of later
<techMiles> yeah
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: nice image...hadn't seen that one
<chibihogoshino> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/02/18/1558258/A-Car-You-Can-Drive-With-Your-Thoughts
<chibihogoshino> nice
<netritious> salt and pepper is better than salt alone :D
<techMiles> lol
<netritious> password123
<netritious> whoops! I typed my password! oh no! :D
<techMiles> lol
<pace_t_zulu> ******** .... cool ... when i type my password freenode automatically masks it with asterisks ... awesome ... try it!
<netritious> hehehe
<netritious> I don't see any asterisks pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: ;)
<netritious> :)
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: you have to send ...
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: before freenode can detect your password ;)
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: was it you that pasted a link to that in here? :)
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: ?
<netritious> oh I think that was exodus_ms or maybe even binary_mutant
<netritious> was a convo that went about like that ^^
<netritious> somewhere on IRC, and someone posted it to their web site
<netritious> binary_mutant or binarymutant? can't recall
<netritious> techMiles: that was an awesome link...took me a minute to get through it all, but was worth the read
<techMiles> netritious: agreed. :)
<techMiles> I was appaled
<techMiles> apalled?
<techMiles> something. :)
<netritious> that article pretty much sums up the do's and don'ts(?)
<netritious> could use it in a training seminar
<netritious> I'm not naïve enough to think I'm impregnable since, idk, I *am* connected to the internet lol
<techMiles> mmhhmmmm
<techMiles> to all
<netritious> techMiles: you into pen testing?
<techMiles> would like to be
<techMiles> pen testing, infosec. am taking a digi forens class. which covers a bit of it, in a way.
<techMiles> bbl
<pace_t_zulu> i find this stuff very very interesting
<pace_t_zulu> just very difficult to practice
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: you ever practice auditing ?
<netritious> I do some pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: at customer's request?
<netritious> on my won networks of course
<netritious> *my own
<pace_t_zulu> ah
<netritious> it's good to keep an eye on things
<netritious> I try to read log files daily
<netritious> I have a few grep's that help me find a few things, and using snort->mysql has been good for some analysis
<netritious> nmap ane metaploit are good too
<netritious> argh can't type today
<netritious> nmap and metsploit
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: i'd like to learn more about that myself
<netritious> snort is great but setup takes a bit of footwork
<netritious> I take that back..snort isn't too bad, but you have to setup barnyard and unified logging AND mysql server
<netritious> I just use SQL to find things I want to know
<netritious> otherwise you're left grep'ing the snort logs, and it ain't your regular kind of log file lol
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: have you used snort?
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: not successfuly
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: I learn best by example...install either pfSense or ebox in a VM
<netritious> both/either have snort packages that are somewhat configured and take a bit of the work out of it
<netritious> pfSense does a much better job
<netritious> and even though it's not ubuntu or linux (pFSense is FreeBSD -- kind of) it works the same
<netritious> configs are mostly identical
<netritious> pfSense will give you a "webConfigurator" pointy clicky web app that you can do the high level snort config including barnyard and mysql setup
<netritious> mysql has to be ran on a remote machine though, either on your lan or wan
<netritious> after setup start poking around :)
<netritious> nmap is as easy as...
<netritious> sudo apt-get install nmap && nmap <options> <target(s)>
<netritious> the man pages are pretty good...i almost always have to use them to remember all the switches
<netritious> metasploit is easiest on windows IMHO
<netritious> use a gui and you're done :)
<netritious> there are a few paid apps out there that get the job done too
<netritious> if you use windows
<netritious> not sure for linux
<netritious> pretty insane stuff too, usually with full reporting and automation
<netritious> </rant>
<netritious> will someone stop me next time? :P
<netritious> oh, and you should definitely check out OSSIM pace_t_zulu
<netritious> I haven't had a chance to play with it yet but I've read a good bit about it
<netritious> and fail2ban...I think that's the preferred package for ubuntu, and it's much simpler to maintain...I haven't had a s much luck with it, but that's an even longer story :D
<netritious> any questions pace_t_zulu?
<netritious> wrst you're awfully quiet today
<netritious> alrighty...bbl TGIF
<vychune> ping wrst
<pace_t_zulu> damn... missed netritious
<wrst> hello :)
<Xpistos> hey]
<wrst> how's it going Xpistos?
<Xpistos> not bad
<Xpistos> I could use a Pepsi, but outside of that
<Xpistos> how is your day Mr wrst
<wrst> pretty good Xpistos, just enjoying the day
<Xpistos> Oh my god I laughed my ass off
<Xpistos> www.youtube.com/watch?v=daS1ivc_ycg
<Xpistos> and this one
<Xpistos> www.youtube.com/watch?v=u56aU561AaQ
<netritious> back
<wrst> wb netritious
<wrst> :)
<netritious> hey wrst :)
<netritious> ty
 * cyberanger hands Xpistos a pepsi
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: network outage yesterday
<cyberanger> sorry
<Xpistos> I like pepsi
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ok
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: how is it you were logged in?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we saw your handle logged in ... but it reported you were idle for ~11hours
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'm allways logged in
<cyberanger> on my server
<cyberanger> but my server is in london, but I couldn't ssh in
<netritious> afk
<Xpistos> alright. that is going to do it for me
<Xpistos> nighty night everyone and remember to listen to the alt3red egos Shotcast releasing sunday at 8 central!
<Xpistos> http://alt3redegos.com
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'm all wifi and celluar again, which suits me (and my wallet) better
<cyberanger> but I keep my server going, since celluar can cut out
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i understand now
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: isn't a server in london expensive?
<cyberanger> not more than any other, really
<cyberanger> mines a linode, same cost
<cyberanger> but I can upgrade to a dedicated at about the same rates as here too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-19
<linuxman410> anyone here
<cyberanger> no
<cyberanger> just me ;-)
<linuxman410> yeah yeah yeah
<linuxman410> i have a new mini box running ubuntu
<cyberanger> I've not seen anyone on freenode in over a year ;-)
<cyberanger> very odd nickname
<cyberanger> mini, like mini itx?
<linuxman410> yes it is a p4 1.86 mini itx running 10.10
<linuxman410> it is as small as a mac mini
<linuxman410> pretty cool
<cyberanger> I'd be intrested in a pizza box formfactor coming back
<cyberanger> it was a nice formfactor, useful in ways that weren't too around when they were popular
<cyberanger> like a tv box, HTPC
<linuxman410> ttp://cgi.ebay.com/NetTop-HTPC-945FL-Mini-Media-PC-DVI-WIFI-1-86ghz-XPH-/130479329431?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item1e612c9097 here is what i have
<linuxman410> NetTop HTPC DE 945FL Mini Media PC DVI WIFI 1.86ghz XPH
<linuxman410> cyberanger i like this thing alot
<linuxman410> http://cgi.ebay.com/NetTop-HTPC-945FL-Mini-Media-PC-DVI-WIFI-1-86ghz-XPH-/130479329431?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item1e612c9097 here is link
<cyberanger> intresting
<linuxman410> cyberanger you still here
<linuxman410> it runs great
<cyberanger> I'd like to get something to compare with a roku box
<cyberanger> it'd be intresting
<linuxman410> mini itx is the way to go does not take up no room
<cyberanger> performance is more of what I'm thinking
<cyberanger> it's nice if it meets other markers too
<cyberanger> but outpeforming a roku box and then some is key
<linuxman410> cyberanger it will even do 3d dektop effects
<cyberanger> (then some is for rtorrent, and a dvd ripper, built in)
<linuxman410> desktop
<cyberanger> oh, I know, just stating size doesn't bug me too much personally
<linuxman410> i put in a sata drive and you can put in 4 gig of ram and you are good to go
<cyberanger> memory's great
<cyberanger> storage above requirements
<cyberanger> seems like enough processor for rtorrent too
<cyberanger> and suspend media for dvd ripping, and done
<cyberanger> excelent
<linuxman410> resoliution is 1920x 1080
<cyberanger> above current devices here
<linuxman410> it was only 89 dollars you have to add own harddrive and memory
<linuxman410> and it was free shipping
<cyberanger> but for what I carry, that's exceptable, but for an HTPC, nice to have more
<linuxman410> yeah it is so small i can carry my whole comuter
<linuxman410> computer
<orangeninja> any zombie patrol in here?
 * cyberanger looks around
 * cyberanger looks around again
<cyberanger> nope, no living dead here
<cyberanger> orangeninja: were you expecting anything
<cyberanger> orangeninja: how's your day
<cyberanger> night
<orangeninja> sorry bro, nope just messig around
<orangeninja> I guess I need to learn to set a beep on irssi so i know when someone replies to me....lol
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> well, if you weren't expecting anything, what's the point in a zombie patrol ;-)
<orangeninja> vigilance is the best defence....lol
<cyberanger> but a flamethrower isn't overkill
<orangeninja> naw, never.
<cyberanger> grep zombie neighborhood.txt
<cyberanger> orangeninja: still good
<orangeninja> lol
<chibihogoshino> a flamethrower isnt good to fight zombies with
<chibihogoshino> things like swords, hockey sticks, bats, are best
<orangeninja> yeah, don't need flaming zombie roaming around.....
<chibihogoshino> im shur they smell as is and are worse when on fire
<orangeninja> lol, yeah burnt rot dosent sound too great
<chibihogoshino> a real hummer would be good
<orangeninja> yeah, higher clearance could run over larger piles....lol
<chibihogoshino> a fire truck would be good. you could use the water and clear a path
<orangeninja> yeah might be one or two availible early on in an outbreak
<orangeninja> needs a LOT of room to turn around though
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> zeplen
<orangeninja> lol yeah, to a remote island
<chibihogoshino> id just stay on the water
<orangeninja> house boat with food supplies good idea
<chibihogoshino> something like a cow pusher on the front of trains. if you could make something like that out of katanas and stick it on the front of the hummer that would help
<orangeninja> yeah need to clear path
<chibihogoshino> did you watch highschool of the dead ?
<chibihogoshino> or the walking dead
<orangeninja> watched walking dead, not highschool though
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chibihogoshino> its good
<orangeninja> I've been into zombies since the color remake of Night.... I'm old school. I think it is great it has become so mainstream though.
<chibihogoshino> its funny, like being a geek is hip now too
<techMiles> chibihogoshino: I know it. it's annoying.
<chibihogoshino> to many people pretending
<orangeninja> lol, I know. I remeber when people thought zombie movies sucked. I need to convert my collection to dvd though... night original, color remake, dawn ariginal, remake, day, I didnt like land that much so I don't own it yet. I like both 28 day/week though.
<chibihogoshino> they should be on blueray
<orangeninja> lol, yeah I need to get a player.... prob get a ps3 this spring or summer though
<chibihogoshino> there not bad
<orangeninja> well my desktop, I put a bluray player in it I always forget that.
<chibihogoshino> heh
<orangeninja> but not lie I am going to sit in an office chair to watch movies
<chibihogoshino> i do
<chibihogoshino> well usually i sit on the couch or floor
<orangeninja> yeah, I got my besktop in a room with no couch, but I do play xbox360 in there in office chair
<orangeninja> when I do play
<orangeninja> you know what is weird though? I never could get into Left 4 dead.....lmao. I can;t explain it.. just never got into it
<chibihogoshino> im going to get rid of the cd player in my laptop and put a hd in
<chibihogoshino> l4d is good only if you play with good people
<chibihogoshino> by your self its kinda boring
<orangeninja> must be, becaue I played for about a day and then I was done
<chibihogoshino> its meant for multiplayer more than single
<chibihogoshino> i love fallout new vegas
<orangeninja> I have it but I have not played it... Played 3
<chibihogoshino> ooooo
<chibihogoshino> the music from silent hill or resident evil still freaks me out
<orangeninja> lol, was good stuff. I remember buying the "biohazard" soundtrack for 20 something dollars a electronics boutique... before it was game stop...lol
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> im gonna skate..  need some sleep for a hour.  peace
<orangeninja> see ya chibi...
<orangeninja> Im out too see yall later on guy. see you cyber...
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/ again
<orias> \o
<vychune> o/
<vychune>  little help plz
<orias> ?
<chibihogoshino> vychune: if you have question just ask ..
<vychune> no i need help testing my remote access program
<vychune> my fam wont help
<chibihogoshino> ok
<orias> whatcha got?
<chibihogoshino> what one is it
<vychune> instant house call in wine
<orias> what are you trying to do?
<vychune> make sure it works
<orias> what does the program do?
<vychune> remote support
<chibihogoshino> did you try rdp ?
<orias> remotet desktop?
<orias> heh
<vychune> rdp?
<chibihogoshino> remote desktop
<chibihogoshino> is this for windows computers ?
<vychune> from my linux to winbloes
<chibihogoshino> look at Remmina
<chibihogoshino> it can do vnc rdp and xdmc
<vychune> cool
<vychune> simple to use
<vychune> ?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<vychune> this is so i can do support at multiple office
<vychune> *offices
<vychune> and ok thanks a lot
<vychune> what are u up to
<chibihogoshino> i dont know about opening rdp to the internet
<chibihogoshino> i guess if you use it through a vpn it would be fine
<orias> or just forward a non-standard port?
<chibihogoshino> right now tho.. im thinking of making some food
<vychune> could do that yeah
<chibihogoshino> you can tunnel it through ssh too
<vychune> but can you do it through a Verizon Hotspot Device lol (my boss is cheap)
<chibihogoshino> as long as you can get to the other computer
<chibihogoshino> access
<vychune> good good
<vychune> installing now
<vychune> now go eat lol
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> im in the kitchen
<chibihogoshino> i reeeeely wish i had some coffee
 * orias has coffee. deelicious coffee.
<orias> well not really. i drank it all it seems >.<
<chibihogoshino> mmmmm
<techMiles> okay guiz. need some help.
<techMiles> wanna enable email sending  on my ubuntu 10.04LTS server.
<techMiles> looking for good articles.
<chibihogoshino> odd.. when i take by bluetooth dongle out when the laptop is running on battery is makes a whining noise
<orias> 0.0
<orias> techMiles: get it figured out?
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> yes vychune ?
<vychune> just here
<vychune> hanging out
<vychune> down the street
<vychune>  same old thing
<vychune> we did last week
<vychune> i actually got to use the remote access app
<vychune> friend of mine needed a hand
<vychune> question: i feel ive been a bit of a nag the past two weeks, is that feeling mutual?
<chibihogoshino> no
<vychune> k
<vychune> brb washing moms car
<chibihogoshino> sweet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-20
<techMiles> orias: nah. ended up with other things to do
<orias> lol
<wrst> greetings
<techMiles> hey wrst
<wrst> hey techMiles how are you doing?
<techMiles> am doing alright, thanks. Yourself?
<wrst> doing good just putting my feet up for the rest of the night
<techMiles> wheee.
<wrst> yes and looking for glider/rockers
<techMiles> wat? lol
<wrst> rocking chair
<wrst> ha ha, yeah that could be funny :)
<techMiles> beep
<chibihogoshino> boop
 * cyberanger smells the morning air
 * cyberanger runs back inside, papermill, ugh
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> how's everyones day going
<cyberanger> ?
<techMiles> going alright, here, cyberanger. thanks.
<techMiles> Yours?
<cyberanger> yeah, well, adjusting the applications for myself and the team
<cyberanger> deadlines today
<cyberanger> for the team, I might have tommorow for my own application
<cyberanger> so a little more hetic
<techMiles> O_o what stuffs? and what team?
<cyberanger> the tennessee team (loco approval) and myself (ubuntu membership)
<techMiles> Ah.
<techMiles> once the technology org is back going at my college, i'd like to try and get an ubuntu (or general linux) and Firefox group there.
<cyberanger> cool
<cyberanger> dunno how firefox will work, but a lug in your area should take off
<techMiles> I hope so.
<techMiles> and yeah idk about firefox either
<techMiles> most people know 'it's better'.
<techMiles> and that's all
<cyberanger> well, actually, now they "know" chrome is better, ugh
 * cyberanger dabbles with firefox addons, kinda keeps me loyal
<techMiles> lol
<techMiles> I like me some Ff addons
<cyberanger> techMiles: I'm quite fond of Foxyproxy, it's the main one I try to debug
<techMiles> NIce.
<cyberanger> but I've been trying to better understand some simplier ones to actually code for firefox
<techMiles> I actually worked on their LiveChat team for awhile.
<techMiles> was great fun. Learned a lot, too.
<techMiles> I'm working on having a single focus at a time, so when I'm working on something, it gets done more thoroughly. as opposed to what i do now, which is have many things going at once.
<cyberanger> eh, I miss those days
<cyberanger> just not that simple anymore (and I made it worse, unfortunately)
<techMiles> which days? the days of focus? or the days of having many things going at once?
<cyberanger> one task, and only one task
<cyberanger> the focus is there, but more of a wide angle lenses now, gotta capture all at once
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> most of mine is distraction.
<techMiles> because I always have a lot open, IM's, and IRC. esp IRC as a distraction.
<techMiles> then there's the various internet research on IT stuff that's significantly more interesting than speech homework
<techMiles> which reminds me I have to do that. crap.
<chibihogoshino> does anyone watch tv ?
<wrst> chibihogoshino:  what is this tv you refer to?
<chibihogoshino> a thing people non interactively stare at
<techMiles> wrst: you know of a good tut/article for enabling an ubuntu server to email?
<wrst> techMiles: sorry i don't i have never done anything in therealm before, but cyberanger migh
<wrst> t
<techMiles> chibihogoshino: how about yourself?
<chibihogoshino> techMiles: no..
<chibihogoshino> i dont see the point anymore
<techMiles> Ah
<techMiles> well cyberanger ping to the above question.
<chibihogoshino> if the commercials were relevant to my interests and not full of shit it would be a little different
 * cyberanger is back
<techMiles> wb
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: hulu count?
<cyberanger> wrst: depends, would a local mail work
<chibihogoshino> no
<cyberanger> or are you trying to reach gmail and such
<cyberanger> and for an automated script, or....
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: then pretty rare
<chibihogoshino> its not the same when you only have one thing and then it stops
<cyberanger> maybe a hockey game, that's about it
<cyberanger> and again, rare
<chibihogoshino> i dont use hulu since they blocked google tv
<chibihogoshino> and android
<techMiles> cyberanger: I asked the question. :D
<cyberanger> oh, that's the trouble of catchup
<techMiles> I just want to be able to send mail from my server to say, someone else's gmail account.
<cyberanger> ok, are we talking cronjob output, or your actually hosting your own mailserver
<cyberanger> and use it for your email
<cyberanger> send and recieve
<cyberanger> as that shifts the answer a little
<techMiles> Uhh. I installed a wiki and want it to be able to send registration verification emails
<techMiles> would be nice for more, but the poor thing isn't as reliable as i'd like it for full mailserver
<cyberanger> hrm, ok, that's not as clearcut for either option, what wiki
<techMiles> tiki
<cyberanger> mediawiki, or wikiwiki, or another...nvr mind that
<techMiles> I wouldn't bother, but the mail verification is required for administrative moderation over registration.
<cyberanger> yeah, unfortunately
<techMiles> if it wasn't going to be publicly accessible I'd just leave registration open.
<cyberanger> how are you connecting the wiki to the mail server
<techMiles> thought about using either htaccess or requiring a code to be put in for registration to work.
<cyberanger> ?
<techMiles> localhost
<cyberanger> that's a little vauge
<techMiles> the wiki is installed on a server I host out of my home. and I'd want that same server to be able to send the mail.
<cyberanger> I mean, is tiki gonna use your smtp server
<cyberanger> fifo pipe
<techMiles> oh.
<cyberanger> the interaction
<techMiles> ehh yeah i'd probably have it send via google apps ? is that what we're meaning here
<techMiles> ?
<cyberanger> then that'd sidestep the email server, hrm
<cyberanger> but not sure how the wiki will listen then
<techMiles> if it can be sent from the same server without having to go through gmail then that's fine.
<cyberanger> doesn't sound that simple
<cyberanger> home isp, ugh
<techMiles> alright. Well what would you recommend?
<techMiles> Just use the code to be entered to complete registration? lol
<cyberanger> odds of port 25 meddling are so high, mail servers will not like that, kinda a critical failure
<cyberanger> not sure what to recommend for you, given I'm not aware of tiki
<techMiles> I'll disable the mail, and enable the code.
<techMiles> and make it something stupidly simple. I'm not prevalent enough to attract much of a bruteforce effort
<cyberanger> techMiles: and capcha too I'd recommend
<cyberanger> if you can
<techMiles> beep
<techMiles> Alright, thanks.
<cyberanger> just not sure what really should be done
<cyberanger> you've got limits on a home connection, and you can allways upgrade
<cyberanger> but I do think this is the first path to try
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> it'd be on a VPS if I had the money for one.
<techMiles> cyberanger: thanks. but yay now I do get to go on a crapload of adventures finding these settings again. LOL
<techMiles> also, mediawiki wikicode is ridonkculous.
<chibihogoshino> can i reset the stats for ifconfig ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: yes
<cyberanger> ifconfig eth0 down
<cyberanger> ifconfig eth0 up
<cyberanger> that should reset it
<chibihogoshino> eh yeah ..
<chibihogoshino> im trying to avoid that
<chibihogoshino> i want to know why i rd is 600 meg and tx is 2 gig
<cyberanger> cause your transmitting more than you recieve, is this a server or desktop
<chibihogoshino> desktop
<chibihogoshino> i think i know why now tho..
<cyberanger> intresting, care to share
<chibihogoshino> i copied two iso over and forgot about it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-11
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: welcome back
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-12
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> chris4585: all going well?
<chris4585> yeah, bbl
<wrst> later chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, hey
<chris4585> had to reboot into windows, my brother wanted to play slender man
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks
<chris4585> every now and then my video card acts up and I have to take it out and plug it back in...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-13
<RagnarokAngel> anyone have gnome3 installed and unity removed?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-14
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: i have done that but not at present
<wrst> having issues?
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: yeah. It's crashy.
<RagnarokAngel> and my laptop likes to hang somewhere on resuming from suspend.
<RagnarokAngel> or sleep
<wrst> ubuntu's implementation of gnome 3 is awful
<wrst> you might trie that gnomebuntu
<RagnarokAngel> honestly I just want to give up running ubuntu
<RagnarokAngel> I feel like I say that every time I get in this channel.
<Unit193> RagnarokAngel: Could use gnomebuntu as wrst said, or try one of the others, or just go with mini.iso and install openbox.
<Unit193> Or, another distro that works for you better.
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: if you want a good gnome-shell experience, Arch is good, but not easy, or easier would be to use debian testing/unstable
<wrst> debian testing is a little old but would give you a good vanilla gnome-shell that actually worked
<Unit193> (Just don't use mint! :P )
 * wrst despises the word mint unless it refers to candy or cookies or maybe chocolate of some type
<RagnarokAngel> I had a friend keep trying to push mint.
<Unit193> wrst: I have a half eaten peppermint candy cane in my pocket!  (Only been there for a couple weeks)
<RagnarokAngel> I was unimpressed by his linux-fu
<wrst> yeah i would go for that Unit193 ;)
<Unit193> RagnarokAngel: Mint is to Ubuntu users as Ubuntu is to Arch users. :)
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: if you don't care to go hardcare gnome-shell on arch is as good as gnome shell gets, but to be honest since the seem fit to break extensions with every release i have went away from it
<Unit193> wrst: I have a blueberry one too. :)
<wrst> Unit193: amen
<wrst> Unit193: since i have ubuntu on my main drive now i feel a little bit dummer than usual so I installed arch on my spinner just so I didn't lose credibility
<RagnarokAngel> I just don't really have a weekend to go through an arch install
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: takes me about 30 minutes to get to the point that I'm installing xorg and a desktop, granted I've done it a couple of times, but since they have done away with the installer and you chroot to install its actually quicker
<wrst> i just partition with some other distro's live disk or gparted live or whatever works and go to it
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: hmmm
<Unit193> wrst: All depends on how you use it. :P
<wrst> but I've done it a couple of times RagnarokAngel will take considerably longer
<wrst> Unit193: how you use what?
<Unit193> Linux/Ubuntu
<wrst> and Unit193 after I get a desktop I never stop tweaking
<RagnarokAngel> alright before I get into something crazy here
<wrst> Unit193: yeah i mean its all linux and truth be told with arch i get it up to the point of being ubuntu like
<RagnarokAngel> I have a problem that should be solvable with chron
<wrst> so really easier to uninstall stuff from ubuntu than build an arch system, but I must say i like systemd and the lightning boot times and shutdown times
<Unit193> wrst: I would do much better with a binary distro, but I still compile/recompile/package stuff on this one, and terminal is my UI. ;)
<Unit193> Could just build up from a mini.iso, that way you don't have to remove.
<wrst> Unit193: yeah you are crazy why don't you just use gentoo!
<wrst> what is your issue RagnarokAngel?
<RagnarokAngel> I lost a file I was editing in gedit (good game something I wanted to get published) and thought I wanted to make everything that's open every 15 minutes get backed up as new text files.
<wrst> that sounds like a Unit193 question :)
 * wrst has no idea
<RagnarokAngel> I really want to have it save as new files so I have lots of drafts
<RagnarokAngel> makes it easier for me to go back in time when revising.
<RagnarokAngel> would this be possible/better with a different text editor (no vi because F that)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-17
<Unit193> Juzzy: Man, issues there?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-10
<wrst> oh and twayneprice my brother's wife has been using boost mobile and seem pretty happy with it also
<cyberanger> Where you at?
<wrst> I'm right here cyberanger :D
 * cyberanger hates how lame ads get stuck in my head so easily sometimes
<wrst> :)
<twayneprice> wrst: so many choices.  :)
<wrst> yes that is true :)
<twayneprice> My oldest son tests for the second part of his Linux Certified System Administrator exam tonight.  Whatever that is.  :)
<wrst> sounds difficult to me :)
<cyberanger> a pain in the <censored />
<twayneprice> He passed the first part but said it was difficult.
<wrst> twayneprice: https://ting.com/blog/we-will-sell-you-a-nexus-5-if-we-must/
<twayneprice> :)
<wrst> have to admit that quirky stuff is part of what I like about them
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-12
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> good news, everyone! My grand daughter, Madelyn is on her way into the world :D
<Omnifrog> she should be making her way towards the light any time now... or maybe she might take hours
<Omnifrog> who knows
<Unit193> I was very confused for a second, because somehow I read "grand mother"
<wrst> awesome Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> lol
<wrst> let us know... post pictures etc etc
<Omnifrog> but anyway, hi wrst
<Omnifrog> I shall!
<wrst> oh yeah Unit193 sadly grandma going towards the light is the comolete opposite
<Omnifrog> hopefully the snowpocalypse wont prevent us from getting to the hospital in the morning
<Unit193> wrst: But "her way into the world" didn't make sense. :P
<Omnifrog> hi Unit193
<Unit193> Oi, still snowy?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> yes true
<Omnifrog> humans always seem to be headed towards one light or another
<Omnifrog> we are like MOTHS!
<Unit193> (Psst, it's a train's headlight, gonna go splat)
<Unit193> Fireworks...
<wrst> haha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-13
<wrst> well that is cool... wifi printer and sacanning works also
<Omnifrog> I'm pleased to introduce my grand daughter, Madelyn http://imgur.com/a/ankQt
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-14
<wrst> Omnifrog: how is the new arrival doing?
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well chris4585?
<chris4585> wrst, yes, thanks for asking
<wrst> great
<chris4585> wrst, yourself?
<wrst> Unit193: looks like ubuntu is headed to systemd also
<FredN> hello TNteam
<FredN> new member here
<twayneprice> Hey FredN .  Welcome to Nashville.  :)
<FredN> thanks
<wrst> hello FredN
<FredN> hi, glad to be a part of the team
<wrst> FredN: Friday treating you well?
<FredN> yes, very well, it's a long weekend for me
<FredN> you?
<wrst> not a long weekend for me, but my wife (teacher) will be rubbing it in all weekend
<FredN> heh, my wife and i are both teachers
<wrst> ahh makes sense, my wife teaches kindergarten
<FredN> music here
<wrst> sweet
<wrst> something that gets way too forgotten in all the no child left behind, common core, etc
<FredN> indeed, which is more or less what brings me to the ubuntu community et al
<wrst> really?
<wrst> I get a little frustrated when people speak about math scores this or that and they cut music to help math and that's being entirely counter intuitive
<FredN> well on one hand the district i teach in could greatly benefit from using open source software
<FredN> instead of wasting precious resources for the same effect
<FredN> on the other, i don't know if "fighting the good fight" is for me
<FredN> but we'll see
<wrst> I think you have to choose your battles
<FredN> definitely true
<FredN> at this point, i am just finally pursuing a long time interest
<wrst> I'm not an open source worshipper however so I choose the practical route most of the time
<wrst> so FredN you running/using linux?
<FredN> ubuntu LTS on my laptop
<wrst> cool
<FredN> used to be a windows machine, my wife downloaded every piece of malware she could find lol
<FredN> couldn't recover
<wrst> ha ha I know the feeling
<FredN> so i switched to ubuntu
<FredN> got a mac desktop
<FredN> everything is safe so far
<wrst> I run Arch Linux on my laptop, have my mom on Ubuntu
<wrst> yep my wife is an iFanatic so she has a macbook
<FredN> i was debating between MInt and Ubuntu
<FredN> Ubuntu seems easier for newbs like me
<FredN> at least easier to find support
<FredN> but i'm getting the hang of it
<FredN> trying to use the terminal a little more
<wrst> FredN: lots of people in here really good providing support so don't hesitate to ask
<wrst> Unit193: is pretty much expert on all things ubuntu and cyberanger as well
<FredN> great
 * cyberanger isn't a fan of unity either
<wrst> and I can really help you mess things up if you want help doing that :)
<cyberanger> so bonus points if it's xubuntu, lubuntu or kubuntu
<cyberanger> and a real win for ubuntu server
<FredN> no bonus points for me :/
<wrst> ha ha FredN cyberanger is hard core
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> FredN: that's ok, just like who's line, the points don't matter ;-)
<FredN> ha
<wrst> FredN: I'm assuming you are a musician since you teach music, tried any of the recording software like ardour or audacity ?
<wrst> or looked at ubuntu studio ?
<FredN> looked at audacity once, haven't needed them yet
<wrst> prety neat stuff, we use audacity to record at church with good results especially considering what I'm running it on
<FredN> yea since we have the mac, i use garageband from time to time
<FredN> to play with myself for lack of a better phrase
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> we used that a few weeks ago to create a loop worked pretty well, a little limiting but really quick and sounded nice
<cyberanger> FredN: solo practice might be that better word
<cyberanger> but is it really practice if your just jamming
<FredN> more like playing all parts of a quartet
<FredN> but i do play jazz
<wrst> well, FredN you are way over my head musically :)
<cyberanger> Nice, I'm more of a rock fan, but I love Jazz & Blues too
<cyberanger> probally my second favorite genre
<FredN> that's ok you guys are way over my head technologically
<wrst> oh I'm probably not :)
 * cyberanger whistles innocently while trying to decide how to reply there
<wrst> ha
<cyberanger> still, sometimes you want real instruments, no sampling, no synthisizers
<cyberanger> and you need talent there too
<FredN> being a trombone player sets me pretty firmly in the acoustic category
<cyberanger> I listen to real talent on pandora while fixing firewalls & such (my real talent I guess)
<FredN> though i once saw a jazz guy from CO go to town through a crazy electric setup
<wrst> I'm too out of shape for that :)
<wrst> even if my wife does say I'm full of hot air
<FredN> haha
<cyberanger> I've heard some acoustic stuff that I thought sounded better than the main track
<FredN> it's all about efficiency
<cyberanger> just becuase of how they had to adapt to playing with no post production
<FredN> depends what you want to hear
<FredN> ear candy (uber-produced, autotuned etc)
<FredN> or a performance that makes music a human thing
<wrst> ear candy is not so sweet for my taste
<cyberanger> true, there's a difference to overlay of vocals, vs dubstep
<FredN> nothing wrong with tweaking this and that in the studio
<FredN> but there is a line
<wrst> agreed
<cyberanger> yeah, agreed, same as there is nothing wrong with trying something different in a live set (like a radio studio) or show
<cyberanger> and there's nothing wrong with a good cover like what nirvana did with bowie's the man who sold the world
<FredN> yep
<cyberanger> I can tell you must really like teaching music
<cyberanger> still have passion for it, those were the teachers I liked, easier to enjoy it without the burnout
<cyberanger> easier to learn what you enjoy
<Unit193> wrst: I don't know *Ubuntu* hardly at all, never use Unity.  And where did you see the sysd bit?
<wrst> Unit193: check shuttleworth's blog
<FredN> well i will always have passion for music and teaching music, fortunately the public school system is not the only avenue
<wrst> Unit193: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<Unit193> wrst: Hah, with how much you like it and all, you sure look at that thing more than I do. :P
<wrst> I follow jono bacon on G+ I'm not antibuntu Unit193 :P
<wrst> and that makes me like it more actually
<Unit193> I don't. :P
<cyberanger> FredN: yeah, that helps, public school half my life, boarding school the other half
<cyberanger> and you'll notice, we're not a typical loco, some of us are bigger fans of other distros
<cyberanger> I don't think any are anti-ubuntu, just preferences shift over time
<wrst> yep but we all use, support, and install ubuntu in some way or fashion
 * Unit193 mainly Xubuntu.
<cyberanger> well, or we fake it at least >:-)
<FredN> i can imagine i will change tastes over time, ubuntu is just the part of the pool where i got my feet wet
<cyberanger> Ubuntu Server, Debian custom builds (Ubuntu is based off the Debian distro) and Kali linux (also based off of Debian)
<cyberanger> wrst will tell you to forget getting your feet wet, just jump in the deep end with arch linux
<cyberanger> well, actually wrst won't, but many arch users do say stuff like that
<wrst> yeah arch users that say that aren't real bright :)
<FredN> hah
<wrst> I think for sane people ubuntu is really good and debian also if you want something a little different sometime
<FredN> so i would like to contribute more than being an enthusiastic user
<FredN> been searching around for a place to start
<cyberanger> that depends on skillset to a point, can you code, translate, document, have the paitence for support etc.
<cyberanger> I can barely do one of those things
<wrst> FredN: just as you ask that question, this comes across my twitter feed: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/02/14/ubuntu-documentation-day-2014/
<FredN> haha yea, skills are limited
<FredN> wrst: thanks
<FredN> seems like what i'm looking for
<cyberanger> skills maybe limited, but the bigger issue is when even limited skills are wasted
<cyberanger> or some saying like that
 * cyberanger tries to recall that saying from middle school
<cyberanger> gotta love znc
 * wrst points cyberanger to quassel
 * cyberanger points rifle at quassel
 * cyberanger holds fire, checks for hunting permit
<cyberanger> wrst: how do you use a webchat client with quassel
<wrst> I don't, just use my phone if i'm in that need
<wrst> but don't think that is possible
<cyberanger> not only is that possible with znc, I have kiwi irc setup just for that reason
<wrst> yep because znc is just an irc server that connects to another irc server :)
<cyberanger> exactly, only now it's one that does so securely without errors (which would have annoyed anyone I may offer an account for it
<wrst> cool :)
<cyberanger> but I'll still keep an eye on the cert, despite having a valid and "trusted" CA sign it)
<cyberanger> FredN: one thing you'll notice about me, I am a bit overkill with security
<FredN> better safe than sorry i say
 * cyberanger isn't paranoid, it's just...well....everybody is out to get me, that's all
<wrst> ha :)
 * cyberanger might want to back off that joke a little, use it too much and people might forget it's a joke
<cyberanger> wrst: tried smuxi
<cyberanger> ?
<Unit193> Sounded interesting actually, just don't like that it's mono.
<wrst> yes
<Unit193> ncurses, gtk, and qt UIs.
<wrst> you would think I would love it since its gtk
<wrst> but harder to set up
<wrst> so never been motivated to learn
<wrst> also not for sure on an android client?
<cyberanger> not sure either, ncurses is my ideal client, but then I gotta have something for android (andchat in my case) and days where I'm not at my computer for one reason or another (kiwi irc or pchat portable)
<cyberanger> znc meets this best since it's able to be used with anything
<wrst> yep and with znc could use a native android client
<cyberanger> or pick up an iphone or windows phone, or even just a feature phone and install any irc client and go (why would I ever do any of this, maybe I'm in a jam and a used blackberry was cheap)
<cyberanger> just saying, I like keeping options open
<FredN> so i'm using xchat
<FredN> seems super basic compared to quassel
<FredN> but i haven't looked into any of xchat's features yet either
<wrst> Omnifrog: all doing well?
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<Omnifrog> recovering well from the snowpocalypse
<Omnifrog> how's the frozen tundra there?
 * cyberanger debates that, but conceeds it's unusual down there
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-15
<wrst> Omnifrog: how about the new arrival?
<Omnifrog> she's doing great!
<Omnifrog> I still haven't had a chance to see her irl though. grrr :(
<wrst> hopefully soon
<Omnifrog> yes, tomorrow!
<Omnifrog> they are coming over
<Omnifrog> also... tnight was my last radio show
<Omnifrog> at least for a while
<Omnifrog> I'm still on the staff but I left the air wav.... bits
<wrst> ahh thats probably a good break to have
<Omnifrog> yeah, I'm ready for that
<Omnifrog> I'm tired
<FredN> happy saturday all
<wrst> indeed FredN
<FredN> anybody use tor?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-16
<wrst> wb FredN
<wrst> i have tor browser installed but cant say i use it
<Unit193> I have tor installed, pidgin-torchat, and others.
<wrst> of course you do Unit193 ... in your top secret bunker ;)
<Unit193> I thought I just had a hidden corner...
<wrst> i think you deserve the whole bunker
<FredN> yea i installed it, don't know if i will use it
<FredN> but at least now i have it in case i need to conduct unsundry business via internet
<FredN> or i just have a day where i feel like stickin to the NSA
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> yeah only thing it is soooo slow
<FredN> yea the concept sounds slow
<Unit193> Eh, sometimes faster speeds to LP with that. :P
<wrst> speaking of such I haven't fired up ye ol' tor bundle in a while
<wrst> its changed
<wrst> here is a speedtest with tor: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3309104383
<wrst> and yes I realize I just ruined the whole purpose since I enabled flash :)
<FredN> haha
<wrst> facebook sure doesn't like me all the sudden being in europe :)
<Unit193> wrst: What version?
 * Unit193 Tor version 0.2.4.20
<FredN> upload is the same for me, dl only about 2Mbps difference
<FredN> according to speedtest anyway
<wrst> my upload is 1Mbps so its slow regardless, I have around 12 down usually
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> BABY!   http://i.imgur.com/CbdgliZ.jpg
<Unit193> Sleepy.
<wrst> awesome Omnifrog
<wrst> Unit193: this is interesting: http://blogs.kde.org/2014/02/14/no-licence-needed-kubuntu-derivative-distributions
<wrst> or by intersting I mean boring stuff that interest me
<Unit193> wrst: I agree with the footnote.
<FredN> cute lil puddin'
<wrst> oh the systemd not Unit193?
<Unit193> Yes, the systemd, not Unit193.
<wrst> hmm supposed to say note, but what do you expect from me? :)
<Unit193> :D
<wrst> howdy FredN
<FredN> howdy
<FredN> how goes it wrst?
<wrst> how are you doing
<wrst> good FredN thanks
<FredN> i am well, just practicing bash navigation
<Unit193> Bash. \o/
<FredN> where do files that my applications use live?
<FredN> nvm found em
<wrst> cool FredN :)
 * wrst thinks FredN knows what he is doing already
<FredN> haha i'm working on it
<wrst> I've found linux to make sense in its simplicity after getting used to it
<FredN> yes and so much documentation, it's hard not to find any answer
<wrst> only problem is sometimes too much documentation almost and not current enough
<FredN> exactly why i'm on LTS version
<wrst> LTS is really good, and stable, my only issue is not getting the latest packages, but of course that's why its stable
<FredN> yea, i tried to update to saucy when it came out, it wrecked my laptop somehow
<wrst> I have never had very good luck with Ubuntu and upgrades
<FredN> so i'm playing it safe until i improve my user powers
<wrst> and Ubuntu upgrades better than most
<wrst> but LTS to LTS has always worked well for me
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-15
<minasota> cyberanger: football on the pedal still...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-16
<cyberanger> Anyone else intrested in Software Defined Radio here?
<Ubik> cyberanger: can we use it to broadcast on FM, pirate style? :)
<cyberanger> Ubik: sure, I was thinking AC/DC on a MURS channel...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-17
<netritious> Howdy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-18
<Ubik> cyberanger: especially 154.570 at the north Walmart :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-19
<xTEMPLARx_> Wrst the 5x has been great so far
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-20
<wrst_> xTEMPLARx: I just got one yesterday I'm really enjoying it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-21
<cyberanger> Hope nobody has downloaded linux mint in the last 48 hours
<minasota> something wrong?
<Unit193> Depends on how you define 'wrong': http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<minasota> dang
<minasota> "It was confirmed that the forums database was compromised during the attack led against us yesterday and that the attackers acquired a copy of it" Looks like they have all kinds of problems...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-15
<netritious> "whoa! it's netritious!" :D
<netritious> howdy everyone. just finished VDay dinner. hope everyone is having a great valentines day!
<netritious> ping Juzzy
<netritious> Good morning!
<netritious> does anyone use ulogd?
<netritious> ^^cyberanger, Unit193
<cyberanger> netritious: no, is it worth using?
<netritious> looks like it cyberanger
<netritious> was only neccessary for me because rsyslog doesn't seem to work within a conatiner :/
<netritious> let me rephrase...
<netritious> rsyslog and iptables logging... no log output anywhere with any configuration I tried. not sure if there was more t try, but three days of trying I think is a thorough amount of testing to make certain something is broken heh
<netritious> iptables logging via rsyslog works fine on my 14.04 server (no containers, bare metal) but same config fails inside 16.04 container, but I think that's just a container "feature"...keep container userland out of kern.log
<cyberanger> netritious: Cool, I'll have to take a closer look
 * cyberanger has already spent too much time on IPv6 and Tinc-VPN, OpenVPN, GVPE, OpenConnect/AnyConnect, ntn & StrongSwan
<netritious> but cyberanger, those are fun things.
<cyberanger> Even more so in a few months, esp when stunnel4 and obfs4proxy are added to the mix.
<cyberanger> China has some intresting filter choices
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-16
<cyberanger> netritious: Really do love my Tinc IPv6 setup, just wish I could lower the latency some.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-17
<netritious> cyberanger: I read a little bit about tinc last year when I updated a friends router with shibby AIO and say it there along with openvpn.
<netritious> *and saw it there
<netritious> until then had never heard of it. are you using wireless routers to provide tinc services?
 * [Ubik] makes note that cyberanger missed the ACS meeting
 * cyberanger makes note that [Ubik] missed the church meeting that overlapped.
<[Ubik]> church meeting?
<cyberanger> Salvation Army used to always have the youth service on Thursdays, We just moved it to Mondays a week or two ago.
<cyberanger> But in it's place are still youth activities, so I had to chaperone.
<cyberanger> What did I miss at ACS?
<netritious> howdy wrst
<wrst> hey netritious!
<wrst> how are you doing?
<netritious> pretty good, you?
<wrst> doing well, have been getting accustomed to new corporate overlords... how are things out west?
<netritious> not to shabby wrst, mentoring a young man on ubuntu and LAMP...wants to learn web dev and eventually game dev
<wrst> great, how is that going?
<netritious> he fell asleep at the keyboard last night lol
<netritious> he apologized via text. I said "well, it was pretty boring talk about static IPs, so I understand"
<netritious> it went something kind of like...
<netritious> Me: "so now we are going to edit the configuration file to assign a static IP to the network interface."
<netritious> Him: "bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb"
<netritious> anyway, it was unny wrst
<cyberanger> netritious: covered IPv6 yet?
<wrst> netritious:  :)
<wrst> at least you are keepign it interesting ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-18
<wrst> Hello chris4585  looooong time no see
<chris4585> hey wrst, hows things?
<wrst> Going well how about you?
<chris4585> could be better, but I'm not complaining
<chris4585> I find it amazing how I see the same people in here after years
<chris4585> but that is how irc is
<chris4585> it is a good feeling
<chris4585> I have some backlogs from 2014 on my xchat
<chris4585> from this channel
<wrst> Ha ha chris4585 we are lifetime lurkers
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> it is true
<Unit193> Indeed, but like all lurkers, don't talk much.
<wrst> Unit193: you are the king of lurkers
<Unit193> wrst: Clearly not, I said something. ;)
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> cyberanger a bit yes, but it's been a minute. currently my servers are configured for IPv4 traffic only. works fine. until fail2ban releases IPv6 support (reportedly sometime this year), I'm not bothering.
<netritious> as the saying goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<netritious> wrst I try :D
<netritious> hey there chris4585
<netritious> long time
<cyberanger> netritious: I'm having to now, not sure if I need to or merely being prepared.
<cyberanger> I could see having to deal with IPv6 only networks soon in China.
<cyberanger> In some ways I'm more excited for networking challenges than I am the trip itself.
<netritious> going to china cyberanger?
<cyberanger> Yeah, in a month and a half, for a year.
<netritious> good luck, have fun, and be safe on your journey cyberanger
<cyberanger> Teaching english, trying to balance my desire to beat their filter (and ours, Hulu, Amzon Video, Pandora & Spotify (Etc.) love to do GeoIP filtering) with my desire to not go to Jail for it.
<cyberanger> Maybe even wind up finishing my own degree starting Fall, online classes from the local Community College here, while teaching in Beijing. (that depends on how spring and summer go first)
<cyberanger> netritious: thanks, plan for fun and safe.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-17
<Omnifrog> >.>
<Omnifrog> <.<
 * Unit193 pokes those eyes.
<Unit193> I'm having issues in Debian getting plymouth to work right.
<Omnifrog> I can be of no help whatsoever
<Unit193> It was a statement, not a request for help.
<Omnifrog> well... to be fair, the channel is listed as an Ubuntu centric forum
<Omnifrog> it's the first word in the channel name
<Omnifrog> I would do something to promote this channel to people in the Chattanooga area but honestly I dont want to deal with noobs
<Unit193> Soooo...Switching to dracut fixes it...Oh well.  Anyway, it's sooo preeetty.
<Omnifrog> what is it?
<Unit193> It's the animation that makes it nice.
<wrst> I'm just glad to boot, I don't want it to be pretty
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-02-13
<ZachGibbens> I saw a post on the new Ubuntu LTS release
<ZachGibbens> Hard to be excited about it after switching over to rolling releases
<JackFrost> Did the post mention anything interesting?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-02-15
<ZachGibbens> Not that I remember, but I'm used to debian six now
<ZachGibbens> So to me it's old news
<JackFrost> Debian six?  Isn't that very very old?  Considering 10 is stable and 11 is current? :3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-02-16
<ZachGibbens> Auto correct failed me. Debian sid
